# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية السبت 2 نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة اليوم السبت الموافق 2019/11/02

 مجلس المريخ يؤكد استلام اللاعبين كامل رواتبهم وحوافزهم.
 لجنة المسابقات تتمسك بإقامة مباراة القمة في موعدها.
 المريخ يتدرب على ملعب الصحافة..وجمال ابوعنجة يبث الحماس وسط اللاعبين.
 إعلان قائمة المنتخب الوطني لمواجهتي ساوتومي وجنوب أفريقيا بالاثنين.
 الوادي نيالا يدفع بشكوى رسمية ضد الخرطوم الوطني.
 الهلال ينازل السوكرتا في لقاء مثير والرابطة كوستي يهزم اهلي مروي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نفى ما يثار حول عمومية المريخ
 شداد : توصية اللجنة القانونية للرئيس ولم أقم بتحويلها لأي جهة

  قال البروفسير كمال حامد إبراهيم شداد رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم، ان توصية اللجنة القانونية حول الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ  الخرطوم ، تم رفعها له ، وهذا ما تم كتابة وأكد عليه اجتماع الرئيس والنائب  الأول مع اللجنة القانونية ظهر الأربعاء الماضي 30 نوفمبر 2019م، وأضاف  البروف شداد ان أمامه خيارات حيال التوصية بينها إهمالها أو تحويلها إلى اي  جهة ، وهو مالم يقم به، مؤكدا أنه لم يقم بتحويل التوصية إلى أي جهة حتى  وما يثار خلاف ذلك غير صحيح .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاصيل جديدة بشأن مشاركة اللاعبين المنتهية عقوداتهم في أكتوبر
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قال  رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني كمال شداد إنّ قرارهم بشأن مشاركة اللاعبين  المنتهية عقوداتهم في الحادي والثلاثين من أكتوبر المنصرم مع أنديتهم  سيكون ساريًا، موضحًا أنّ الأندية ستكون ملزمة لسداد راتب مضاعف لشهري  نوفمبر وديسمبر.
وأشار شداد في تصريحاتٍ للموقع الرسمي لاتحاد الكرة إلى أنّه لم يصلهم أيّ اعتراضٍ من اللاعبين.
وكان الوادي نيالا قد دفع بشكوى رسمية اليوم ضد نادي الخرطوم الوطني، طاعنًا في قانونية مشاركة لاعب الفريق محمد المصطفى.
وأضاف  كمال شداد” الشكوى في مشاركة هؤلاء اللاعبين مثير للسخرية ؛ لأنّ مجلس  إدارة الاتحاد  يملك الحق في التشريع بمنافساته، وبالتالي سترفض أيّ شكوى”.
وكشف  شداد عن أيّ لاعبٍ لا يرغب في المشاركة مع ناديه بعد نهاية عقده غير مجبر،  لكنّه لن يتمكن من الانتقال خلال شهري نوفمبر وديسمبر لأيّ نادي في الدوري  المحلي.
ومن المنتظر أنّ تنطلق الانتدابات الشتوية في يناير المقبل.
وأبان كمال شداد أنّ الانتقال إلى الخارج سيكون مرتبطًا بالفترات الزمنية المحدّدة لتلك الأندية من أجلّ استكمال عملية الانتقال.
وفي سياقٍ آخر، أوضح كمال شداد أنّ توصية اللجنة القانونية حول الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ الخرطوم ، تمّ رفعها له.
وأضاف” أمامي خيارات حيال التوصية بينها إهمالها أو تحويلها إلى أيّ جهة، ولكّن لم أقم بأيّ خطوة بذلك”.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قال ان الانتقالات لاتتم إلا بعد 31 ديسمبر 

 شداد: مواصلة اللعب في الممتاز للمنتهية عقوداتهم 31 أكتوبر قرار إتحاد 
#زول_سبورت
 أوضح البروفسير كمال حامد إبراهيم شداد رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم ان قرار مشاركة اللاعبين المنتهية عقوداتهم في 31 أكتوبر  2019م  ، مع انديتهم حتى 31 ديسمبر من ذات العام على أن يتم سداد راتب مضاعف  لشهري نوفمبر وديسمبر ، هو قرار من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، صدر فيه  منشور من الاتحاد بعد لقاء لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين وأندية الدوري الممتاز، ولم  تردهم أي اعتراضات من اللاعبين، وأضاف  رئيس الاتحاد ان الحديث عن شكوى في مشاركة هؤلاء اللاعبين مثير للسخرية ؛  لأن مجلس إدارة الاتحاد من يملك الحق في التشريع بمنافساته، وبالتالي سترفض  أي شكوى في هذا الصدد، وعضد البروفسير كمال شداد بأن اي لاعب لا يرغب في  المشاركة مع ناديه بعد نهاية عقده غير مجبر، لكنه لن يتمكن من الانتقال  خلال شهري نوفمبر وديسمبر لأي نادي في الدوري المحلي، بيد أن الانتقالات في  السودان سيتم فتح النظام الإلكتروني الخاص بها على الصعيدين المحلي  والدولي بعد 31 ديسمبر 2019م، وأي اتفاق يظل بين النادي واللاعب خلال  الشهرين المذكورين.. وذكر رئيس الاتحاد ان الانتقال إلى الخارج مرتبط  بالفترات الزمنية المحددة في أندية الخارج، لاستكمال عملية الانتقال..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مرشح رئاسة المريخ ابو أواب يدعم المريخ بصفقات مميزة

 التفاوض مع طاقم فني من إيطاليا ومهاجم عربي سوبر في الطريق
 نجم دوري الكاملين واميز صناع اللعب هدية خاصة من ابو أواب
 المكتب الاعلامي /جدة
  قبل أن يقدم برنامجه الانتخابي المميز والشامل في الانتخابات المريخية  القادمة.. أعلن قطب المريخ الشاب ورجل الأعمال محمد ابوعوف والمعروف بلقب   ابو اواب عن دعمه للمريخ في الوقت الحالي والذي يحتاج فيه الزعيم لكل  أبناءه.
 وقال انه لن يرفض تقديم كل ما يحتاجه المريخ الذي اعتبره بيتي  الثاني والعشق المريخي الذي ولد معنا.. يجعلنا في خدمة هذا الكيان الكبير  ولجماهيره الوفية الغالية.
 وأكد ابو أواب انه  قد اكمل التفاوض مع  مهاجم عربي عبر وكيل اعماله يعتبر سوبر ومن افضل الهدافين  بجانب انه يلعب  اساسيا في منتخب بلاده .
 وقال تم الاتفاق معه بصورة شبه نهائية.. وفقط تبقت بعض النقاط البسيطة التي يحتاجها اي تعاقد.
 بجانب ذلك بدأنا التفاوض مع مدرب ايطالي معروف وسبق له العمل مع عدد أندية  كبيرة ومعروفة أفريقيا وعربيا.. بجانب طاقمه الفني مدرب لياقة ومدرب حراس   وقال الان يسير التفاوض بصورة طيبة في هذا الجانب. 
 كما أعلن مرشح  رئاسة مجلس المريخ ابو أواب عن اهتمامه بفريق الشباب وذكر انه سيقدم له  لاعب مميز وموهوب وهو سوداني مقيم بالسعودية وهناك أندية بحرينية تفاوضه  الان ولكن الحمد لله و نجحنا في تغيير وجهته واذا وفقنا في ضم هذا اللاعب  دون شك سيشكل إضافة حقيقية للزعيم ومستقبله.
 وكشف ابو أواب عن هديته  الخاصة للفريق الأول خلال التسجيلات القادمة والتزامه بتسجيل النجم الموهوب  حافظ البرنس أفضل من يجيد صناعة اللعب وملقب بالبرنس وقال هذا اللاعب أيضا  حولنا وجهته مبكرا بعد أن بدأت معه بعض أندية الممتاز اتصالاتها المبكرة  به كما نجحنا في سفره الي السعودية والتي يتواجد بها الان خوفا من اي  مضايقات من تلك الأندية .
 إضافة لاكتمال التفاوض مع نجم معروف وموهوب  التعاقد معه سيسعد كل الجماهير المريخية وهذا اللاعب أيضا تواصلنا معه عبر  وكيل اعماله وتقريبا سنحسم أمره خلال الساعات القادمة. 
 الجدير بالذكر  ان كل هذه الصفقات ستتم بمباركة مجلس الإدارة والذي يعتبر هو صاحب القرار  الأول والأخير في كل الأمور التي تخص الفريق.
 ونؤكد بأننا على تواصل مستمر مع بعض أعضاء المجلس الحالي خاصة وأننا لن نكمل اي خطوة الا بموافقته وهو الجهة النافذة .
 وناشد ابو أواب كل ابناء المريخ واقطابه بأن يهتم الجميع بإعادة اللاعبين  الذين ستنتهي فترة قيدهم قريبا.. حتى نتفرغ جميعا للقادم بمشيئة الله. 
 وفي الختام قال أبو أواب  أكرر بانني مريخابي وتسعدني خدمة المريخ.. وقال  ما أقدمه للمريخ الان لاعلاقة له بالانتخابات القادمة.. التي افكر فقط من  خلالها ان اكون متواجد اداريا دون الاهتمام بشكل المنصب وموقعه ونسأل الله  التوفيق




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النائب الأول لاتحاد الكرة: آرائي واضحة وهذا موقفي في قضية المريخ

  قال النائب الأول لرئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، اللواء عامر عبد  الرحمن إنه يتعامل مع القضايا في اتحاد الكرة بمؤسسية، ولا يحبذ كشف ما  يقوم به لأجهزة الإعلام مهما كان.
  وأوضح النائب الأول لرئيس الاتحاد الكثير من الحقائق في حوار وضع النقاط على الحروف مع ” باج نيوز”.
 * بداية البعض يعتقد بأنك تلعب دائماً دور ” المصلح” بين رئيس الاتحاد شداد ومخالفيه في الرأي؟
 _ غير صحيح هذا الحديث إطلاقاً.
 * لكنك دائماً تظهر في القضايا الشائكة دون أي مواقف؟
 _ من قال ذلك، وعن أيّ قضايا تتحدثون؟
 * ليست لديك مواقف واضحة في قضايا الاتحاد العام؟
  _ أنا أتعامل بمؤسسية في عملي بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، وأبديّ رأي  في القضايا التي تطرح بشفافية وأعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد وكل من يعرفوني  يعلمون بهذا الأمر جيدًا.
 * في قضية الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ، موقفك غامض؟
 _ بالعكس واضح، ورئيس الاتحاد وأعضاء اللجنة القانونية يعلمون ذلك لكنني تفاجأت بأشياء ووقائع غير دقيقة.
 * انت لعبت دور الوسيط بين شداد وأعضاء اللجنة القانونية؟
 _ غير صحيح، وهذه واحدة من الأشياء التي ينبغي أن يتمّ توضيحها.
 * بأي صفة شاركت في الاجتماع إذن؟
  _ أنا النائب الأول لرئيس الاتحاد ودعيت للمشاركة في هذا الاجتماع مثلي  وغيري من الشخصيات التي حضرت .. وبالمناسبة أنا لم أكن الشخص الوحيد الذي  كان موجودًا في الاجتماع هناك آخرين لم يكونوا أعضاء في اللجنة القانونية  كانوا متواجدين أيضًا.
 * لكنك بحسب البعض وقفت إلى جانب رئيس الاتحاد في القضية؟
 _ غير صحيح.
 * أنت مع شداد دائماً حتى ولو كان على خطأ؟
  _ طبعًا هذا الحديث مجافي للحقيقة تمامًا، وفي بعض الأحيان الإعلام يتناسى  بعض الوقائع، أنا أول من اختلف مع شداد، وكتب عن ذلك الإعلام وقطعاً  الخلاف كان في الرأي في بعض القضايا، لكن أنا قضيتي الأساسية أنني أتعامل  بمؤسسية وأطرح آرائي داخل منظومة مجلس إدارة الاتحاد وأعتقد أن ذلك هو  الأمر المطلوب لأن الآراء مكانها قاعة الاجتماعات.
 * أنت مهمش وبلا آراء قويّة بحسب البعض؟
  _ أنا مع الحق دائمًا وأبدًا وأقول حديثي أمام الجميع والحديث عن تهميشي  أمر غير واقعي وأنا موجود في الاتحاد وأمارس مهامي على النحو الأكمل وإنّ  كنا لا نظهر في الصحف فهذا الأمر لا يعني أنني لا أعمل.
 * ماهو موقفك في قضية جمعية المريخ؟
  _ رأيّ واضح، وهو أنّ اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد من حقها أنّ ترفع توصية  إلى مجلس ادارة الاتحاد، وبعد ذلك يجتمع الأخير ويقرّر في هذه التوصية ..  وأنا كان ذلك هو موقفي داخل الجلسة التي انعقدت في حضور رئيس الاتحاد  وأعضاء اللجنة القانونية كذلك.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احر  التعازي الى الاستاذ بابكر سلك في وفاة والدته سائلين الله ان يتغمدها  بواسع رحمته وان يسكنها فسيح جناته مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء  والصالحين وحسن اؤلائك رفيقا إنا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس
كبد الحقيقة 
 د.  مزمل أبو القاسم 
 دورة الفساد وسوء الخاتمة

 فصول الفساد الإداري والمالي لرئيس الإتحاد كمال شداد لاتنتهي إلا لتبدأ  من جديد مع انه ظل يتظاهر بالنزاهة والتشدد في إدارة المال العام , حتى صدق  الناس تلك الخرافة , قبل ان ينكشف امره ويفتضح في الدورة الحالية , التي  تربع فيها على منصبه بتدخل فاضح وفادح من امانة الشباب التابعة للمؤتمر  الوطني في الإنتخابات الأخيرة للإتحاد..
 عن اي نزاهة يتحدث حواريو  الرئيس الفاسد , الذي خرق قانون الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية للعام 2016 ,  وبالتحديد المادة (42) , بعنوان (إستغلال المناصب) , التي تنص على ما يلي :  ( لايجوز للرئيس أو عضو مجلس الإدارة في اي هيئة شبابية او رياضية التكسب  من خلال موقعه او لأحد اقربائه بإستغلال منصبه في الهيئة وذلك للحصول على  مصلحة بطريقة خاصة)!..
 شداد الذي يدعي النزاهة سهل لزوجته إستغلال  سيارة مملوكة للإتحاد لأكثر من عشر سنوات , تم خلالها ترخيص السيارة  وصيانتها وتعبئتها بالوقود على حساب الإتحاد , وأمعن في فساده مدعياً ان  السيارة مملوكة له لأنها وصلته هدية من شركة جياد , مع ان محضر الإجتماع  الذي تقرر فيه تخصيص السيارة له (بصفته رئيساً للإتحاد في العام 2008) ,  أثبت ان السيارة وصلت كهدية للإتحاد من شركة جياد!..
 الإتحاد خصص في  الفترة نفسها عربة لمدرب المنتخب محمد عبدالله مازدا , الذي تعامل مع  السيارة بطريقة مسئولة , تؤكد نزاهته وحرصه على المال العام , عندما اعادها  الى حظيرة الإتحاد بمجرد إعفائه من المنصب!..
 الإتحاد خصص سيارة  للكرواتي زدرافكو , المدير الفني الحالي للمنتخب الوطني , فهل يحق له ان  يشحنها الى كرواتيا بعد إنتهاء عقده , ليمكن زوجته من استغلالها لمدة عشر  سنوات كما فعل شداد مع السيارة السوناتا المخصصة للمدام؟..
 هل يستطيع  المدرب ان يشحن السيارة المخصصة له الى نيروبي , كي تستقلها صديقته الكينية  التي سهل له الإتحاد إحضارها بتأشيرة خاصة بإدعاء انها تعمل في الإتحاد  الكيني لكرة القدم؟..
 شداد سكت عن اختلاس مستشاره مازن ابو سن لمبلغ  عشرة آلآف دولار , سلمت له بغرض تحويلها الى المدرب الكرواتي , وعندما  انكشف امره تستر عليه شداد , وحماه من المسائلة , بتوجيه الإدارة المالية  بتقييد المبلغ الملهوف كعهدة شخصية على رئيس الإتحاد بدلاً من فتح بلاغ في  مواجهة المختلس , بعد فصله من العمل في الإتحاد!..
 المصيبة حدثت لاحقاً  , بعدم ظهور العهدة في ميزانية العام 2018 , وبمنح المستشار المزوراتي  المختلس مبلغ 14 الف دولار على هيئة حافز , مع مبلغ مماثل لتغطية سفريات  مزعومة ادعى المستشار بانه انجز فيها اعمالاً تخص الإتحاد!..
 نال ابو سن 28 الف دولار من اموال الإتحاد كي يتمكن من رد المبلغ المسروق لخزينة الإتحاد , ويعفي رئيس الإتحاد الفاسد من سداده!..
 شداد منح شخصاً لا علاقة له بالإتحاد مبلغ ستين الف جنيه على هيئة هبة ,  لمجرد انه يرتبط معه بعلاقة شخصية , ويرابط بجواره في الإتحاد كل يوم!..
 شداد نصب مدير مكتبه مديراً إدارياً للمنتخب الوطني , وبعد استقالته من  منصبه عين شداد سائقه الشخصي في مكانه , ليزدري بفعله المنتخب الوطني قبل  ان يركل المؤسسية بحذائه الغليظ!..
 شداد سمى صديقه هشام محمد احمد  منسقاً امنياً لمباريات الإتحاد العربي , مع انه لايرتبط بأي علاقة مع  العمل الأمني , والمؤسف ان ذلك التجاوز الفادح للمجلس تم بوجود نائب اول  لرئيس الإتحاد يحمل رتبة لواء في الشرطة!..
 شداد طلب من رئيس الكاف احمد احمد استبدال مامون بشارة برمزي القضارف كمراقب في الكاف من دون قرار مجلس..
 شداد سمى ابوبكر الماحي منسقاً إعلامياً لمباريات الكاف في السودان من دون  ان يستشير المجلس او يحصل على موافقته , وفعل ذلك مع ان الصحافي المذكور  لا يعمل موظفاً في الإتحاد لذلك تفهمنا تطبيله له بعبارات سوقية تنافسه  عليها حكامات شارع محمد علي في قاهرة المعز , على شاكلة (شداد شواني  وكواني) , وما الى ذلك من تفاهات!..
 شداد غطى على تجاوز مالي آخر  ارتكبه مستشاره مازن , الذي تعاقد مع شركة لتركيب كاميرات مراقبة في مباني  الإتحاد بالأمر المباشر , وكلف العقد المذكور خزينة الإتحاد اكثر من الفين  وخمسمائة دولار , من دون ان يتم تركيب الكاميرات!..
 شداد صمت على مبلغ  مالي مقدر , تم تسديده لشركة مقاولات تم التعاقد معها على بناء سور لقطعة  مملوكة للإتحاد , فلا بنته , ولا تكرمت برد المبلغ حتى اللحظة!..
 شداد  رمز الفساد صمت على تجاوز مالي فاحد ارتكبه رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية  حسن برقو , الذي تسلم مبلغ سبعة آلأف دولار يورو من وزارة الشباب والرياضة ,  ولم يتكرم بتوريده لخزينة الإتحاد , وانفقه على هواه , من دون ان يكلف  نفسه عناء تصديقه من الجهة المختصة في الإتحاد!..
 برقو نفسه تسلم مائة  الف دولار من رئاسة الجمهورية , ولم يوردها لخزينة الإتحاد وزعم انه انفقها  على المنتخب (بلا تصديق) ولم يحاسبه شداد ولم يتخذ ضده اي اجراءات !..
 شداد اشترى بطارية لسيارته الشخصية من اموال الإتحاد , ويسدد فاتورة هاتفه  الشخصي من اموال الإتحاد فهل هناك دناءة وجرأة على المال العام اكثر من  ذلك؟..
 شداد كذب على الملأ بإدعائه انه عمل محكماً في محكمة كاس لمدة  عامين , وقد فضح المسنق الإعلامي كذبه عندما تسرع في نقل إفادته بلا تثبت  وقد تحديناه ان يثبت ما زعمه وعجزز عن إثباته..
 لا تحدثونا عن نزاهة  شداد , لأننا نعلم انه ابعد ما بكون عن النزاهة , وقد فضحنا فساده  وتجاوزاته في هذه المساحة بعشرات المقالات , وتحديناه ان يلجأ الى القضاء  ليدحض ما نسبناه اليه فعجز عن رفع دعوى , مثلما فشل في الرد!,,
 فساد  شداد ثابت بالمستندات والشهود , والحديث عن نزاهته وتشدده في المحافظة على  المال العام محض هراء , واكذوبة عمرت عشرات السنوات , قبل ان تنكشف حقيقتها  في دورة (سوء الخاتمة) الإدارية لأفشل وافسد رئيس في تاريخ الإتحاد..       

                             آخر الحقــــائـــــــق
 المصيبة تكمن في ان (الست) مازالت متربعة على السوناتا بعد كل ما كتبناه عنها!..
 اسوأ من ذلك أنها سايرت زوجها في زعمه الكذوب عن امتلاكه لسيارة ما زالت  مسجلة حتى اللحظة بإسم اكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم التابعة للإتحاد!..
 من يكابر عليه مراجعة سلطات شرطة المرور ليرى ويتأكد..
 ذلك عن الفساد المالي اما الفساد الإداري فله عشرات الوقائع والأسانيد..
 منها حدوث اكبر ثلاث سقطات إدارية كروية في عهد رئاسته للإتحاد..
 اولها قضية فتح الرحمن الشهيرة..
 وثانيها قضية تبديل الرقمين (2 و 12)!..
 ومنها قضية مباراة الهلال ونيل الحصاحيصا , التي صمت فيها شداد على تقديم  إستئناف بالإنابة عن الهلال من قبل كتلة اندية الممتاز مع ان رئيس الهلال  وقتها صلاح إدريس رفض تقديم ناديه لأي إستئناف..
 التجاوزات الإدارية في الدورة الحالية على قفا من يشيل..
 منها إعترافه على الملأ بمسئوليته عن عدم تكوين لجنة الأخلاقيات الملزمة للإتحاد بأمر نظامه الأساسي..
 منها أستثناء الموردة للمشاركة في الدوري التاهيلي بخرق فادح للائحة المسابقة..
 منها استثناء نادي النضال النهود للمشاركة في مسابقة الوسيطة بعد ان احتل  المركز الأخير في مجموعته بلا رصيد , على حساب هلال ابو زيد الذي حصل على  المركز الثالث برصيد سبع نقاط..
 ومنها حرمان النادي الأهلي الخرطومي من حقه الشرعي في الترحيل مع فرق دوري التحدي بقرار منفرد من شداد..
 ومنها تدخله في شئون اللجان القضائية (العدلية) للإتحاد واجتماعه مع رئيسي  لجنتي الإنضباط والإستئنافات , مع ان اللجنتين مستقلتين تماماً عن مجلس  الإدارة ..
 ومنها تعطيله لبرمجة مباريات الدوي التأهيلي بقرار منفرد ,  وتحريضه للحكام بعدم إدارة المباريات بسابقة لم تشهد لها مثيلاً في تاريخ  الإتحاد ..
 ومنها تمريره لأكثر من 12 قراراً اصدرته اللجنة القانونية  مباشرةً وتشدده في تنفيذها قبل ان ينقض غزله بيديه , ويرفض تمرير قرارها  بخصوص جمعية المريخ العمومية..
 آخر خبر : فساد شداد ثابت بالأدلة والمستندات , ولا عزاء لحوارييه والمستفيدين من اتحاده المعفن!..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
مأمون أبو شيبة

  الغربال وأمير والتكت والتاج طلقاء


 * انتهت أمس عقودات نجوم المريخ محمد عبدالرحمن وأمير كمال ومحمد هاشم التكت والتاج إبراهيم..
 * مشاركة هذا الرباعي مع المريخ  وكل اللاعبين مطلقي السراح بالأندية الأخرى في المباريات القادمة ستثير جدلاً قانونياً.
  * وكان الديكتاتور شداد قد أفتى بجواز استمرارية مطلقي السراح يوم 31  أكتوبر مع أنديتهم حتى نهاية ديسمبر القادم بشرط أن يتم الاتفاق بين  اللاعبين وأنديتهم على منحهم مرتبات عن شهري نوفمبر وديسمبر.
 * لكن  في مقدور مطلقي السراح التعاقد مع أي أندية خارج السودان والانتقال لها  فوراً على طريقة شرف شيبوب الذي فاجأ الجميع بالتعاقد مع سيمبا التنزاني..
  * وأيضاً في مقدور اللاعبين مطلقي السراح التعاقد داخلياً مع أندية أخرى..  ولكن لن يلعبوا لها إلا بعد الاعتماد الرسمي لعقوداتهم الجديدة مع مطلع  فترة التسجيلات التكميلية في يناير..
 * تجنباً لأي مشاكل قانونية  وحتى لا يفقد المريخ أي لاعب انتهى عقده على مجلس المريخ التفاوض فوراً مع  لاعبيه مطلقي السراح وتوقيع عقودات جديدة معهم تبدأ من تاريخ اليوم 1  نوفمبر..
 * أي استهوان في هذا الجانب سيجعل مطلقي السراح في مهب  الريح وعرضة للفقدان سواء انتقلوا خارجياً أو وقعوا عقودات داخلية مع أندية  منافسة..
 * والأكثر تهديداً بالفقدان في هذا الوقت محمد عبدالرحمن وأمير كمال..
  * لابد من حراك مريخي واسع من قبل مجلس المريخ والأقطاب والروابط في  الداخل والخارج من أجل الحفاظ على نجوم الفريق.. واعلموا إن أي خلافات  ومكايدات ستعصف بنجوم المريخ وتصيب فريق الكرة في مقتل..
 * بالنسبة  لأمير كمال والتكت والتاج ينبغي حسم أمرهم سريعاً بتوقيع عقودات جديدة معهم  حتى يتمكنوا من المشاركة في المباريات القادمة في الدوري وأولها مواجهة  الخرطوم.
 * بجانب مطلقي السراح يحتاج المريخ لدعم فني كبير بلاعبين  وطنيين في مختلف الخانات خاصة مطلقي السراح في الأندية الأخرى.. والذين  انتقى منهم الند الهلال أبرزهم وشرع في التفاوض معهم بالفعل.. وخلال الأيام  القادمة ستطلعون على مفأجآت الهلال عن بعض مطلقي السراح في أندية  الممتاز.. ونخشى أن يكون أمير كمال والغربال من ضمنهم!!
 * لم يكتفي  الهلال بمفاوضة مطلقي السراح بل شرع في مفاوضة لاعبين محليين غير مفكوكين  حيث ترددت اسماء ياسر مزمل وابراهيم النسور واسحق من أهلي شندي وأحمد موسى  مدافع الأمل ومحمد عباس ووضاح هلال الأبيض ومحمد مصطفى الخرطوم وعمرو مبارك  نجم وسط الأهلي مروي وآخرون..
 * بجانب توقيع عقودات جديدة مع مطلقي  السراح.. ومحاولة الظفر بنجوم مميزين من الأندية الأخرى.. هناك مهمة تجديد  عقودات اللاعبين المطلق سراهم بعد نهاية الموسم مثل رمضان عجب وأحمد حامد  التش وذلك خلال الفترة التكميلية في يناير..
 * المريخ في حاجة ماسة  للدعم بحارس مرمى جاهز تحسباً لإعدام منجد النيل بواسطة مشجعي الهلال  اللئيمين في لجان الاتحاد وعلى طريقة بكري المدينة الذي بالغوا في معاقبته  على الرغم من أنه لم يفعل مع ما فعله لاعب الهلال بويا مع الحكم صديق  الطريفي في عطبرة! (بويا عوقب بشهرين فقط أما بكري عقوبته مركبة ومهولة  ستبعده عن المريخ لأكثر من عام)!!
 * ويحتاج المريخ لطرف أيمن متمكن.. كما يحتاج لطرف أيسر يكون صاحب قدرات دفاعية عالية أفضل من بيبو ومحمود..
 * ويحتاج المريخ لقلب دفاع طويل القامة يلعب بالقدمين ويجيد ألعاب الهواء..
 * ويحتاج المريخ للاعب ارتكاز مقاتل من طراز نجمي مانديلا جمال أبوعنجة وبدرالدين بخيت.
  * ويحتاج المريخ لمهاجمي صندوق من طراز زيكو وسانتو رفاعة يملكان حساسية  تهديف عالية بالقدمين والرأس.. لتعويض غياب العقرب والغربال.
 *  للأسف مجلس موظفي سوداكال لا يملك القدرة على توفير الأموال اللازمة لخوض  معركة التسجيلات.. بل نخشى أن يفشل المجلس حتى في المحافظة على المفكوكين..
  * عليه قلنا لابد من تجميد الخلافات والمكايدات من أجل مصلحة المريخ،  ولابد من حراك مريخي واسع لأقطاب المريخ في الداخل والخارج وتضافر جهود  الجميع مجلس وأقطاب من أجل الحفاظ على لاعبي المريخ واستقطاب لاعبين جدد  لسد الثغرات ونقاط الضعف في الفريق.. وأياكم والركلسة والإهمال..
 * اللهم إني قد بلغت فاشهد..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
 جعفـــر سليمـــان 

                   شداد .. عقلية الإنقاذ

 · جاء في الأخبار، أن رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، كمال شداد،  وأسمحوا لنا أن نكتبها هكذا دون لقب دكتور الذي يحمله، لأن ما يقوم به هذا  الثمانيني، يعتبر مناقضاً لمن يحمل هذه الدرجة العلمية الرفيعة،! 
 ·  كيف لرجل أن يربط إنفعالاته الشخصية، وحساباته الخاصة، بقرارات قانونية،  تتخذها لجنة يفترض فيها أنها تجد الإحترام منه، لكونها لجنة تعمل وفق  أخلاقيات وقيم قبل أن تتعامل وفقاً لمواد ونصوص قانونية! 
 · ماذا يريد  شداد من المريخ ؟ صراحة هذا السؤال ظل مطروحا على الدوام، لأن كل ما يأتي  من هذا الثمانيني، يعبر عن عداء سافر مع النادي، وهو عداء يفوق التعصب  المعروف لكونه هلالياً، لأن أكثر شخص يتعصب للهلال لا يمكن أن يمارس كراهية  معلنة للمريخ مثلما يفعل هذا الثمانيني الغريب.! 
 · شداد هذا أكثر من  يحدثنا عن القوانين، وإحترامها، وضرورة فرض الإنضباط من أجل سيادة حكم  القانون، وهو أول من يخرق القوانين متخذا من منصبه، وقوانين الإتحاد الدولي  منصة يطلق منها صواريخه لتدمير القوانين ذاتها!! 
 · هذا الرجل يمارس  الفوضى بكل ما تحمل هذه الكلمة من معنى، وإلا بماذا نفسر إجتماعه باللجنة  القانونية، ومحاولته إثناءها عن رفع توصية لمجلس إدارة الإتحاد بإرسال مجلس  المريخ ومدير مكتبه التنفيذي للجنة الإنضباط لمخالفتهم نصوصاً واضحة بعد  أن نظموا جمعية عمومية فضيحة في كل جوانبهاً. 
 · أنظروا للفوضى التي  يتعامل بها هذا الثمانيني الذي إبتلتنا به الإنقاذ في أخر سنواتها، حينما  رفعوه من (كرسي قماش) وأتوا به رئيسا للإتحاد مرة أخرى، بعد أن تفاءلنا بأن  هذا الرجل قد غادر المشهد الرياضي إلى غير رجعة! 
 · شداد الذي طالب من  اللجنة القانونية النظر إلى شرعية مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، وقبل بما خرجت  به، وهو شرعية المجلس إستناداً على النظام الأساسي الساري (للعام 2008)  وبموجبه قرر أن مجلس المريخ شرعي، وقبل أن تتم فيه إضافات بطريقة سخيفة! 
 · هو ذاته شداد الذي يريد من اللجنة القانونية أن تمرر، تعديلات النظام  الأساسي الذي أجازه مجلس المريخ عبر جمعية عمومية ، هي بنص النظام الأساسي  الساري نفسه للعام (2008)  غير شرعية، لأنها نظمت بعيدا عن الجهة المناط به  الدعوة وتنظيم الجمعية العمومية إلى حين إجازة التعديلات المقترحة.! 
 ·  إلا يعبر ذلك عن حقدا دفينا لهذا الثمانيني ضد المريخ، وألا تعتبر هذه  فوضى يكرس لها الرجل خدمة لأغراض لا نعرفها، وأجندة، يخفيها في صدره، وربما  بإتفاق مع بعض من ينتسبون للمريخ وهم في حقيقة الأمر (عار) على النادي! 
 · لماذا يخشى شداد، أن تصل توصيه اللجنة القانونية الواضحة، والتي قضت  ببطلان المهزلة التي نظمتها شلة الفشل تلك ، وتحويلهم إلى لجنة الإنضباط،  وهل لهذا علاقة أيضا بما يعده له بعض أعضاء مجلسه من مفاجآت في الإجتماع  المنتظر.! 
 · سادتي ..مخالفات الرجل على قفا من يشيل، ورائحة الفساد  التي تحيط به تذكم الأنوف، ولا نستبعد أن يتم إستدعاؤه خلال  الأيام  القادمة، للمثول أمام الجهات المسؤولة والتي فتحت ملف الفساد بالإتحاد،  وبدأت في سلسلة إستدعاءات نتوقع أن تختم به!! 
 · وما ننتظره من أعضاء  مجلس إدارة الإتحاد، أن يراعوا ضمائرهم، وأن يخافوا يوماً تشخص فيه  الأبصار، وهم يناقشون المخالفات التي أعدها نصرالدين حميدتي والتي تعكس  الفوضى التي يكرس لها هذا الثمانيني غريب الأطوار، لأن مجاملته كما درجت  العادة تعتبر أيضا تستراً على فساد إداري مقيم، ويكونوا حينها أمام  إمتحان  الضمير والأخلاق.! 
 · أما التواطوء معه، إنتظاراً لوعود يبذلها الرجل  للمقربين منه، فهذا يعني خيانة للأمانة، وإضاعة لها، وطعناً للأخلاق  والقيم، وتضييع للحقوق، وسيكون ذلك حتماً أمراً مخزياً، ووصمة عار على جبين  الجميع. 
 في نقاط 
 · صرح أحدهم وأعتقد أسمه هيثم الرشيد، وهو واحد  من شلة الفشل هذه قائلا أنهم بصدد التفاوض مع ثلاثة لاعبين فقط من أجل  إعادة قيدهم سماهم بإسمائهم! 
 · بما أن الأخبار عندنا تقول حتى من تم تحديدهم لم يتم التفاوض معهم حتى الآن! 
 · إلا  أننا نستغرب من إسقاط إسم محمد عبد الرحمن من حسابات شلة الفشل هذه! 
 · هيثم الرشيد هذا أسم نكرة ـ الكثير من جمهور المريخ لا يعرفه، وهو من  الأسماء التي مرت مرور الكرام بتأريخ المريخ، وربما كانت الصدفة وحدها هي  التي جعلته يرتدي شعار المريخ ولو في مناسبات قليلة.! 
 · لذا من الطبيعي أن لا يكون ملما بالحاجة الفنية للفريق، والقيمة العالية للاعب محمد عبد الرحمن! 
 · أمثال هؤلاء يأتي زمان ويتحكموا في المريخ! 
 · حقاً إنها سخرية القدر، التي دفعت بأمثال هؤلاء لإدارة شأن أكبر وأهم نادي بالسودان. 
 · ومن الطبيعي أن يجد شداد وغيره ضالتهم في النيل من المريخ في وجودهم الأسيف.! 
 · من أنواع الفوضى التي يمارسها شداد، ومجلسه التناقض بين لجانه المختلفة والتضارب في القرارات. 
 · لجنة تقول أن كل لاعب إنتهي عقده في الحادي والثلاثين من أكتوبر يعتبر  حراً ، وجهة أخرى تقول إن اللاعب لا يمكنه الخروج من ناديه إلا بعد حلول  فترة الإنتقالات الرئيسية.!
 · عجبي!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من تدريبات الفريق الأول بالنادي امس



















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هيثم الرشيد سنعمل على تنفيذ برنامج الجهاز الفني
 المكتب الإعلامي
  قال نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ الكابتن هيثم محمد الرشيد ان القطاع  سيعمل على تنفيذ برنامج الجهاز الفني مؤكدا إستمرار التدريبات ومنوها لعودة  المريخ للتدرب بملعبه بأمدرمان و أوضح ان الإستعدادات تجري بصورة طيبة  لمباراة الخرطوم الوطني مضيفا كذلك ان معنويات اللاعبين مرتفعة بعد العودة  القوية للفريق من فاشر السلطان ودعا هيثم الرشيد جماهير المريخ للإلتفاف  حول فريقها في الفترة الحالية سيما ان وقفة الجمهور سيكون لها تأثيرا قويا  في دفع عجلة الفريق لتحقيق المزيد من النجاحات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعود من الفاشرويتأهب للخرطوم 

  وصلت في الساعة الخامسة من مساء الخميس عبر طيران بدر.  بعثة فريق الكرة  بنادي المريخ إلى مطار الخرطوم قادمة من مدينة الفاشر .بعد أن خاض الفريق  مباراتين امام هلال ومريخ الفاشر في الدوري الممتاز  حقق فيهما الاحمر  الفوز تواليا وعاد بالنقاط كاملة من الفاشر حيث فاز في الاولي علي الهلال  بهدفي رمضان وعماد الصيني وفي الثانية علي المريخ بهدف سيف تيري ورفع رصيده  من النقاط الي 13. وكان في استقبال البعثة عضو المجلس هيثم الرشيد نائب  رئيس القطاع الرياضي وعقب وصولها خلد اللاعبون للراحة حيث تقرر أن يؤدي  الفريق  تدريبا مساء الجمعة بملعب الصحافة استعدادا لمباراته المقبلة في  الدوري الممتاز  أمام الخرطوم الوطني مساء الثلاثاء المقبل حيث يطمح   الأحمر من خلالها لمواصلة الانتصارات من اجل صدارة المسابقة والمحافظة علي   اللقب للموسم الثاني علي التوالي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من زواج نجم المريخ السابق راجي عبد العاطي







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة المسابقات توضّح موقفها من مباراة المريخ والهلال  بالممتاز
 .
 .
 قالت اللجنة المنظمّة باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني إنّ مباراة القمّة بين  المريخ والهلال قائمة في موعدها المحدّد مسبقًا الثالث والعشرين من نوفمبر  الحالي، وإنّه لا اتجاه لترحيلها أو تأجيلها.

 وأوضح الفاتح باني في تصريحاتٍ أنّ مباراة الهلال في مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا لا تتعارض مع موعد مباراة القمّة في الدوري الممتاز.
 وأضاف” الوقت أمام الهلال كافٍ قبل مباراته في البطولة الأفريقية، وبالتالي لا يوجد أيّ منطق لتأجيلها”.
  وأبان رئيس لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم أنّه من المتوقّع  أنّ تأجيل مباراة الهلال الخرطوم أمام نظيره هلال الفاشر المقرّر له السادس  والعشرين من نوفمبر.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب بملعب الصحافة إستعدادا للأولاد
 .
 .
  جرى فريق  الكرة بنادي المريخ مرانا ساخنا مساء الجمعة بملعب الصحافة إستمر لزهاء  الساعة ونصف بحضور 17 لاعبا وذلك عقب عودة الفريق من مدينة الفاشر وقد أشرف  على المران الجهاز الفني المكلف بقيادة المدرب جمال أبوعنجة إضافة لمدرب  الحراس الكابتن حامد بريمة، وقد إشتمل التدريب على تدريبات بدنية أعقبها  تمرن على الكرة وإختتم التدريب بحركات إستطالة ومن المنتظر أن يعود الأحمر  للتدرب بملعبه تجهيزا لمباراة الخرطوم الوطني المقامة في الخامس من شهر  نوفمبر بملعب المريخ.
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مرشح رئاسة المريخ ابو أواب يدعم المريخ بصفقات مميزة

 التفاوض مع طاقم فني من إيطاليا ومهاجم عربي سوبر في الطريق
 نجم دوري الكاملين واميز صناع اللعب هدية خاصة من ابو أواب
 المكتب الاعلامي /جدة
  قبل أن يقدم برنامجه الانتخابي المميز والشامل في الانتخابات المريخية  القادمة.. أعلن قطب المريخ الشاب ورجل الأعمال محمد ابوعوف والمعروف بلقب   ابو اواب عن دعمه للمريخ في الوقت الحالي والذي يحتاج فيه الزعيم لكل  أبناءه.
 وقال انه لن يرفض تقديم كل ما يحتاجه المريخ الذي اعتبره بيتي  الثاني والعشق المريخي الذي ولد معنا.. يجعلنا في خدمة هذا الكيان الكبير  ولجماهيره الوفية الغالية.
 وأكد ابو أواب انه  قد اكمل التفاوض مع  مهاجم عربي عبر وكيل اعماله يعتبر سوبر ومن افضل الهدافين  بجانب انه يلعب  اساسيا في منتخب بلاده .
 وقال تم الاتفاق معه بصورة شبه نهائية.. وفقط تبقت بعض النقاط البسيطة التي يحتاجها اي تعاقد.
 بجانب ذلك بدأنا التفاوض مع مدرب ايطالي معروف وسبق له العمل مع عدد أندية  كبيرة ومعروفة أفريقيا وعربيا.. بجانب طاقمه الفني مدرب لياقة ومدرب حراس   وقال الان يسير التفاوض بصورة طيبة في هذا الجانب. 
 كما أعلن مرشح  رئاسة مجلس المريخ ابو أواب عن اهتمامه بفريق الشباب وذكر انه سيقدم له  لاعب مميز وموهوب وهو سوداني مقيم بالسعودية وهناك أندية بحرينية تفاوضه  الان ولكن الحمد لله و نجحنا في تغيير وجهته واذا وفقنا في ضم هذا اللاعب  دون شك سيشكل إضافة حقيقية للزعيم ومستقبله.
 وكشف ابو أواب عن هديته  الخاصة للفريق الأول خلال التسجيلات القادمة والتزامه بتسجيل النجم الموهوب  حافظ البرنس أفضل من يجيد صناعة اللعب وملقب بالبرنس وقال هذا اللاعب أيضا  حولنا وجهته مبكرا بعد أن بدأت معه بعض أندية الممتاز اتصالاتها المبكرة  به كما نجحنا في سفره الي السعودية والتي يتواجد بها الان خوفا من اي  مضايقات من تلك الأندية .
 إضافة لاكتمال التفاوض مع نجم معروف وموهوب  التعاقد معه سيسعد كل الجماهير المريخية وهذا اللاعب أيضا تواصلنا معه عبر  وكيل اعماله وتقريبا سنحسم أمره خلال الساعات القادمة. 
 الجدير بالذكر  ان كل هذه الصفقات ستتم بمباركة مجلس الإدارة والذي يعتبر هو صاحب القرار  الأول والأخير في كل الأمور التي تخص الفريق.
 ونؤكد بأننا على تواصل مستمر مع بعض أعضاء المجلس الحالي خاصة وأننا لن نكمل اي خطوة الا بموافقته وهو الجهة النافذة .
 وناشد ابو أواب كل ابناء المريخ واقطابه بأن يهتم الجميع بإعادة اللاعبين  الذين ستنتهي فترة قيدهم قريبا.. حتى نتفرغ جميعا للقادم بمشيئة الله. 
 وفي الختام قال أبو أواب  أكرر بانني مريخابي وتسعدني خدمة المريخ.. وقال  ما أقدمه للمريخ الان لاعلاقة له بالانتخابات القادمة.. التي افكر فقط من  خلالها ان اكون متواجد اداريا دون الاهتمام بشكل المنصب وموقعه ونسأل الله  التوفيق







ظ¨
اتمنى ان تكون صادق و ان لا نشاهد سوديكال    تو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجاح أبو عَنْجَة في الفاشر يفتح باب خروج عبد الملك آيت
 .
 .
 نجح جمال أبو عَنْجَة المدرب المكلف بالإشراف على مباراتي المريخ بمدينة  الفاشر أمام قطبيها، في مهمته بنسبة 100%، بحصده العلامة الكاملة "6 نقاط"،  بفوزه على الفريقين بجدارة.

 وزاد هذا الأمر من تعقيد وضع المدير الفني الجزائري آيت عبد الملك، الذي منعه مجلس إدارة المريخ من الإشراف على مباراتي الفاشر.
  أبو عنجة الذي كان أحد أفضل لاعبي المحور في منتصف ثمانينيات القرن  الماضي، نجح في مهمة فشل حتى المدربين الأجانب الذين تعاقبوا على تدريب  المريخ بها، وهو يخرج بالعلامة الكاملة من الفاشر، التي يطلق عليها وصف  "الحفرة" مجازا، في إشارة إلى أن السقوط واقع لا محال في مواجهة فريقيها.
  فوز جمال أبو عنجة وهو في وضعية المدرب العام، بنقاط الفاشر كاملة، فتح  باب التكهنات على مصراعية حول قرار مجلس المريخ المرتقب بشأن المدير الفني  عبد الملك آيت، فالجزائري ابتعد عن الإشراف على مباراتي الفاشر، بعد خسارة  المريخ خارج ملعبه أمام حي الوادي نيالا.
 والمقارنة تبدأ بين  المدربين الوطني أبو عنجة، والأجنبي عبد الملك آيت، في نجاح الأول في الفوز  بمباراتين متتاليتين خارج ملعب المريخ، وفشل الثاني في مباراة، ما يرجح  كفة أبو عنجة في الإستمرار وترفيعه لمستوى المدير الفني، وإنهاء عقد آيت.
  فتح نجاح المدرب أبو عنجة في مهمته بالفاشر، باب الخروج لعبد الملك آيت،  على مصراعيه، فإما أن يقبل آيت بالأمر الواقع ويستمر مديرا فنيا بتقسيم  الصلاحيات بينه وبين جمال أبو عنجة أن يقبل بتسوية الأمور بينه وبين نادي  المريخ، بإنهاء العقد بالتراضي بين الطرفين.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابطة المريخ بالدوحة تتكفل باعادة فيد الغربال
 .
 .
 كشفت مصادر اعلامية  أن رابطة المريخ بالدوحة اعلنت عن تكفلها باعادة قيد  لاعب الفريق محمد عبد الرحمن في كشوفات باتفاق مسبق مع اللاعب وكشفت  المصادر أن الرابطة اخطرت المربخ باتفاقها مع اللاعب ويتوقع أن يتم حسم  الامر في الساعات المقبلة










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حارس مرمى المريخ يمثل أمام لجنة الانضباط الإثنين المقبل
 .
 .
 تعقد لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً عند الساعة  الثانية عشرةمن ظهر الاثنين المقبل، وذلك برئاسة مولانا أحمد الطاهر النور  رئيس اللجنة، وسيمثل منجد النيل حارس مرمى المريخ أمام اللجنة بعد أن تم  تحويله للجنة.

 وتعرض منجد للإقصاء  بالبطاقة الحمراء في مباراة فريقه أمام حي الوادي نيالا التي جرت على ملعب  النقعة لحساب الجولة السادسة من المسابقة.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب ساوتومي يحدّد موعد وصوله السودان
 .
 .
 حدّد الاتحاد الساوتومي العاشر من نوفمبر المقبل موعدًا لوصول بعثته لمواجهة المنتخب السوداني في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا 2021 م

  وفي الثالث عشر من الشهر القادم، يستقبل المنتخب السوداني نظيره ساوتومي  بملعب الهلال ضمن الجولة الأولى من تصفيات”كان” المقرّر إقامتها  بالكاميرون.
 وكان الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم”كاف” قد أعلن عن  اختيار طاقم تحكيم نيجيري لإدارة المباراة بقيادة أحمد علي موسى حكمًا  للوسط، ومحمدو يحي جادو مساعد أول، وعبدالعزيز يوكوبا مساعد ثاني، وموسى  محمدو آلو حكماً رابعاً، ويراقبها الاريتري توكو قويش من اريتريا، ومقيم  الحكام عصام إبراهيم من ليبيا.
 وسابقًا، كان اتحاد الكرة السوداني قد أعلن عن بدء البرنامج التحضيري للمنتخب في العاشر من نوفمبر بمعسكرٍ مقفول.




*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مااسهل الكلام المعسول والوعود الرنانة .
بس 
كمان ما اصعب الحقيقة فى وقتها وحينها ينفجر كره الناس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موفق عادل لاعب شباب توتنهام فى الخرطوم 
 .
 .
 وصل صباح  اليوم لاعب شباب توتنهام موفق عادل والمرشح بقوه لتمثيل فريق. توتنهام  الاول بعد المستوي الرائع الذي ظل يقدمه مع فريق الشباب..
 وسوف ينضم موفق لمعسكر منتخبنا يوم 7 من هذه الشهر استعدادآ لمواجه ساوتومي يوم 13من نوفمبر الجاري ضمن تصفيات كان 2021 ..

  ويعتبر موفق اول اللاعبين الواصلين لسودان لتمثيل الصقور بعد الدعوه قدمها  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم للاعبين السودانين بالخارج لتمثيل المنتخب  وسوف تشهد الايام القادمه قدوم بقية اللاعبين الذين وافقو علي ارتداء شعار  صقور الجديان ..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يطالب بنقاط الكوماندوز
 حي الوادي يتقدم بأول شكوى بشأن مشاركة اللاعبين مطلقي السراح 
 .
 .
 سجل حي الوادي نيالا أول شكوى في اللاعبين مطلقي السراح الذين انتهت فترة  قيدهم بناديهم بنهاية أكتوبر الماضي ودفع ممثل نيالا بشكوى لاتحاد الكرة  طاعنا في قانونية مشاركة مهاجم الخرطوم الوطني محمد المصطفى في المباراة  التي انتهت على وقع التعادل بهدف لكل.
 وكان اتحاد الكرة قد منح اللاعبين مطلقي السراح الضوء الأخضر للمشاركة مع أنديتهم مع إلزام أنديتهم بدفع مرتب شهرين.
 وينتظر أن تتبادل الأندية الشكاوى خلال الجولة الحالية التي ستشهد مشاركة عديد اللاعبين الذين أكملوا فترات قيدهم مع أنديتهم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدراسة تُغيب لاعب السودان
 .
 .
 اعتذر أحد اللاعبين مزدوجي الجنسية، عن عدم تلبية دعوة منتخب السودان، لخوض مباراة أمام ساو تومي، في تصفيات كأس أمم إفريقيا 2021.

  وقالت مصادر أن الجهاز الفني لمنتخب صقور الجديان، بدأ اتصالات فعلية مع  لاعبين من أصول سودانية، ينتظمون في دوريات أوروبية وآسيوية، من أجل ضمهم،  في استجابة لتوجه اتحاد كرة القدم المحلي، بالبحث عن اللاعبين مزدوجي  الجنسية.
 وفي هذا السياق، جرى الاتصال باللاعب عمار طيفور، الأمريكي الجنسية والسوداني الأصل، الذي يتواجد هذه الأيام بإيطاليا.
 لكن اللاعب اعتذر عن عدم تلبية دعوة المنتخب، بسبب انتظامه في الدراسة الجامعية.
 وسبق لعمار طيفور أن لعب لمنتخب الشباب السوداني، قبل سنتين، وخاض معه نهائيات إفريقيا بزامبيا 2017.
 كما خاض مع الأولمبي السوداني هذا العام، كل تصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة لأولمبياد طوكيو 2020.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابطة كوستي تكسب الاهلي مروي بهدف
 .
 .
  حققت الرابطة كوستي  فوزا غاليا ومستحقا على الاهلي مروي بهدف نظيف ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثامن  لبطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد مباراة مشحونة بين الطرفين احتج فيها الاهلي على  قرارات الحكم
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*يسعد الله صباحك كسلاااوى
ومشكور كتير يازعبم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يستقبل حي العرب بورتسودان لمواصلة الانتصارات
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يخوض  الهلال الخرطوم في السابعة من مساء اليوم”السبت” مواجهة قويّة بملعبه  بـ”الجوهرة الزرقاء” حيث يستضيف حي العرب بورتسودان ضمن المرحلة الثامنة من  منافسة الدوري الممتاز.
ويتطّلع الهلال إلى مواصلة نتائجه  الإيجابية، وحصد النقطة الـ”16â€³ للتقدّم أكثر إلى الأمام، إذ يحتّل المرتبة  الثالثة في روليت أندية الممتاز.
ومن المحتمل أنّ يدفع الجهاز الفني  بتوليفة تضم وجوهًا جديدة، في إطار منحه الفرصة لأكبر عددٍ من اللاعبين  قبل التحديات التي تنتظر الفريق في دور مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا.
وفي  المقابل، يخطّط حي العرب بورتسودان إلى الخروج بنتيجة إيجابية من معقل  منافسه ومواصلة حصد النقاط لزيادة حصيلته التي تقف قبل جولة اليوم في  النقطة الـ”11â€³.
ويملك الفريق الشهير بـ”السوكرتا” سجلاً جيّدًا للمباريات التي يؤديها خارح ملعبه.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحكيم نيجري لمباراة السودان وساوتومي
 .
 .
 اسندت لجنة  التحكيم بالاتحاد الافريقي ادارة مباراة السودان وساوتومي في الجولة الاولى  من مرحلة المجموعات لتصفيات امم افريقيا الكاميرون 2021 الى طاقم تحكيم من  النيجر.

 وسيقود المباراة من الوسط  الحكم أحمد علي موسى حكماً للوسط، ومحمدو يحي جادو مساعد أول، وعبدالعزيز  يوكوبا مساعد ثان، وموسى محمدو آلو حكماً رابعاً.
 وسيراقب المباراة الاريتري توكو قويش من اريتريا، ومقيم الحكام عصام إبراهيم من ليبيا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يوقّع إقرارات لـ”5â€³ من لاعبيه مطلقي السراح
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وقّع  نادي الهلال اليوم”الجمعة” إقرارات لخمسة من لاعبيه مطلقي السراح بقيادة  عبد اللطيف بوي، عمار الدمازين، ولاء الدين موسى، السمؤال ميرغني، بشة  الصغير، قبل التمديد لهم في التسجيلات المقبلة.
وتجيء الخطوة، في أعقاب نهاية فترتهم مع الفريق حاليًا.
وكان  اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قد منح الأندية الضوء الأخضر لتمديد عقودات  اللاعبين الذين تنتهي فترتهم إلى حين بداية التسجيلات، ودفع راتب مضاعف  لشهري نوفمبر وديسمبر.
وينتظر أنّ تبدأ فترة الانتقالات الشتوية في يناير المقبل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لوغاروشيتش يستدعي هولندي وروماني لقائمة”صقور الجديان”
 .
 .
 قالت مصادر  إنّ الجهاز الفني للمنتخب السوداني بقيادة زدرافكو لوغاروشيتش  أمنّ على ضم”4â€³ لاعبين جدد إلى القائمة التي ستواجه منتخب ساوتومي في  تصفيات أمم أفريقيا المقرّر بالكاميرون.

  وأوضحت المصادر أنّ كلاً من نجم الدوري الروماني يس حامد، ونجم الدوري  الهولندي أحمد يونس، ولاعب المنتخب الأولمبي عمار طيفور،ولاعب الهلال  الأبيض وضّاح سينضمون إلى قائمة مباراة ساوتومي.
 وفي الثالث عشر من نوفمبر المقبل، سيستقبل المنتخب السوداني نظيره ساوتومي ضمن الجولة الأولى من تصفيات”الكان”.
 وسيصل أحمد يونس، ويس حامد الخرطوم في الخامس من الشهر القادم.
  يشار إلى أنّ قائمة المنتخب السوداني ستعلن في الرابع من نوفمبر، قبل  أسبوع من بداية التحضيرات للمباراة المرتقبة في التصفيات الأفريقية.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني والفلاح يتعادلان مع حي الوادي والأهلي شندي 


السودان-بدر الدين بخيت







تعثر  كل من الخرطوم الوطني، والفلاح عطبرة بملعبيهما مساء اول امس الخميس أمام كل  من حي الوادي نيالا والأهلي شندي على التوالي، ضمن مباريات الأسبوع الثامن  لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

في ستاد حليم/شداد بالعاصمة الخرطوم، تعثر الخرطوم الوطني للمرة الثالثة على التوالي بملعبه، بتعادله (1/1) مع ضيفه حي الوادي نيالا.

وتقدم  لاعب الوسط بدر الدين تباع لحي الوادي في الدقيقة 34، وأدرك لاعب الوسط  الآخر بالخرطوم الوطني معتز التكت، التعادل لفريقه في الدقيقة 38.




ورفع التعادل نقاط الخرطوم الوطني إلى 6، وحي الوادي إلى 13.

وقال مبارك سليمان المدير الفني لفريق حي الوادي ل  بعد المباراة: "غاب عن تشكيلتنا 6 لاعبين أساسيين، ومع ذلك فإنني أشيد  بالروح التي ظهرت على لاعبي فريقي، الذين رغم النقص والسفر لم يخسروا، وهي  نتيجة جيدة قياسا بظروفنا".

وفي مدينة عطبرة، تعادل الفلاح مع ضيفه الأهلي شندي بدون أهداف، ورفع الأول رصيده إلى إلى 11 نقطة، والثاني إلى 14 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدراسة تُغيب لاعب السودان


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




طيفور
اعتذر أحد اللاعبين مزدوجي الجنسية، عن عدم تلبية دعوة منتخب السودان، لخوض مباراة أمام ساو تومي، في تصفيات كأس أمم إفريقيا 2021.

وعلم ""  أن الجهاز الفني لمنتخب صقور الجديان، بدأ اتصالات فعلية مع لاعبين من  أصول سودانية، ينتظمون في دوريات أوروبية وآسيوية، من أجل ضمهم، في استجابة  لتوجه اتحاد كرة القدم المحلي، بالبحث عن اللاعبين مزدوجي الجنسية.

وفي هذا السياق، جرى الاتصال باللاعب عمار طيفور، الأمريكي الجنسية والسوداني الأصل، الذي يتواجد هذه الأيام بإيطاليا.




لكن اللاعب اعتذر عن عدم تلبية دعوة المنتخب، بسبب انتظامه في الدراسة الجامعية.

وسبق لعمار طيفور أن لعب لمنتخب الشباب السوداني، قبل سنتين، وخاض معه نهائيات إفريقيا بزامبيا 2017.

كما خاض مع الأولمبي السوداني هذا العام، كل تصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة لأولمبياد طوكيو 2020.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * ديجون يفجر مفاجأة مدوية ويُسقط سان جيرمان
 * هوفنهايم يلقن بادربورن درسا كرويا في البوندسليجا
 * أياكس يواصل مسيرته الكاسحة في الدوري الهولندي
 * تركيا : جالطة سراي يطوي صفحة بشكتاش بفوز جديد على تشايكور 
 * تأهل الإكوادور وأستراليا بصحبة نيجيريا إلى ثمن نهائي مونديال الناشئين
 * بيليه يقود شاندونج للفوز على شنغهاي شينهوا بذهاب نهائي كأس الصين
 * الفيصلي يهزم ضمك ويتقدم للمركز الثالث بالدوري السعودي
 * معجزة الثواني الأخيرة تمنح الرائد الفوز على الوحدة بالدوري السعودي
 * الامارات : الوحدة يهزم الظفرة.. والنصر يقتنص فوزا ثمينا من خورفكان
 * العربي يخطف تعادلا أمام الوكرة .. والأهلي يعمق جراج أم صلال بالدوري القطري
 * أوراوا يسقط في الدوري الياباني قبل مواجهة الهلال السعودي
 * نادي ستوك سيتي يُقيل مدربه ناثان جونز
 * غياب نجوم ليفربول عن المرشحين لجائزة لاعب الشهر بالبريميرليج
 * رسمياً : ريال مدريد يفقد بيل وخاميس أمام بيتيس
 * شح دفاعي في قائمة أتلتيكو مدريد لموقعة إشبيلية
 * كوستا يخرج من حسابات سيميوني أمام إشبيلية
 * إصابة عنيفة للمغربي فؤاد شفيق في مباراة سان جيرمان
 * حاتم بن عرفة يطرق أبواب ناديه السادس في فرنسا
 * زيدان: لست مضطرًا لإقناع بيل بأي شيء لأنه هنا، وهو غير متوفر للمشاركة حاليًا
 * زيدان: أرى أن هازارد أصبح أفضل، وما يفتقر إليه هو التسجيل بانتظام
 * زيدان: لست قلقًا بشأن فينيسيوس فمن الطبيعي ألا يلعب من حين إلى آخر
 * سولسكاير: من المحتمل ان يواصل بوجبا الغياب حتى شهر ديسمبر
 * ماركينيوس: صدمة ديجون لا تعني أننا فريق سيئ
 * توخيل: الحظ سبب الخسارة أمام ديجون
 * جوارديولا يتضامن مع كلوب.. ويدافع عن تشاكا
 * جوارديولا: جارسيا رسم ملامح المستقبل لشباب السيتي
 * فالفيردي: ليفانتي فريق يلعب بضغط عال ولديه الكثير من الحلول الهجومية
 * فالفيردي: جريزمان يلعب باستمرار وسيظل كذلك إذا كان يفي بالتوقعات
 * بيرلو: قبل الانضمام إلى يوفنتوس، كنت قريبًا من روما
 * توماس رافيلي: مونديال 94 غير حياتي.. والسويد أفضل بدون زلاتان
 * إيمري: تشاكا لن يشارك أمام وولفرهامبتون
 * سيميوني: برشلونة تخطى معضلة غياب ميسي
 * إنييستا: لو الأمر بيدي لن أسمح برحيل راكيتيتش
 * لامبارد: الاستمرار في سلسلة الانتصارات بات محفوفًا بالمخاطر
 * بونوتشي: مشجعو تورينو يوقفوني في الشوارع
 * جابي: ثقتي كبيرة في الفوز على الدحيل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :
 * الهــلال (-- : --) حي العرب الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 ——————————————

 ◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌎 - المجموعات :

 * تشيلي (-- : --) كوريا الجنوبية الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 8

 * هايتي (-- : --) فرنسا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 8

 ——————————————

  ◄ الدوري  الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :

 * بورنموث (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد الساعة : 14:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * آرسنال (-- : --) وولفرهامبتون الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * أستون فيلا (-- : --) ليفربول الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) ساوثهامتون الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 11

 * وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) نيوكاسل يونايتد الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 10

 * واتفورد (-- : --) تشيلسي الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

 ——————————————

  ◄ الدوري الإسباني - 🇪🇸 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :

 * إسبانيول (-- : --) فالنسيا الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * ليفانتي (-- : --) برشلونة الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * إشبيلية (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * ريال مدريد (-- : --) ريال بيتيس الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 ——————————————

  ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :

 * روما (-- : --) نابولي الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * بولونيا (-- : --) انتر ميلان الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * تورينو (-- : --) يوفنتوس الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

 ——————————————

  ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :

 * بوروسيا دورتموند (-- : --) فولفسبورج الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * آينتراخت (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * يونيون برلين (-- : --) هيرتا برلين الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :
 * مارسيليا (-- : --) ليل الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * تولوز (-- : --) ليون الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 ——————————————

  ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

 * العدالة (-- : --) الحزم الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : KSA Sport

 * التعاون (-- : --) الشباب الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : KSA Sport

 * النصر (-- : --) أبها الساعة : 18:50 .. القناة : KSA Sport


 ——————————————

  ◄ كاس محمد السادس للاندية العربية الابطال -  دور ال 16 :

 * الرجاء البيضاوي المغربي (-- : --) الوداد المغربي الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة: ابو ظبي الرياضية 


 ——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :
 * الرابطة كوستي (1 : 0) الاهلي مروي
 #الترتيب: الأمل (15) أهلي شندي (14) الهلال (13) المريخ (13) حي الوادي (13)
 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌎 - المجموعات :
 * أستراليا (2 : 1) نيجيريا
 * المجر (2 : 3) الإكوادور
 #الترتيب: نيجيريا (6) الإكوادور (6) أستراليا (4) المجر (1)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * هوفنهايم (3 : 0) بادربورن
 #الترتيب: مونشنغلادباخ (19) بايرن ميونيخ (18) فرايبورج  (17) فولفسبورج (17) هوفنهايم (17)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :
 * ديجون (2 : 1) باريس سان جيرمان
 #الترتيب: سان جيرمان (27) نانت (19) ليل (18) ستاد ريمس (18) أنجيه (17)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * الفيصلي (2 : 0) ضمك
 * الرائد (3 : 2) الوحدة
 #الترتيب: الهلال (20) الأهلي (17) الفيصلي (17) الشباب (15) الوحدة (15)
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* كلاسيكو مرتقب في المغرب ببطولة محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
سيكون  استاد محمد الخامس في التاسعة من مساء اليوم ”السبت” مسرحًا لمواجهة قوية  وساخنة يجمع بين الوداد البيضاوي والرجاء البيضاوي ضمن ذهاب مرحلة ثمن  نهائي بطولة كأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال.

وسيعمل الرجاء البيضاوي على تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية تسهم في التواجد ضمن المرحلة القادمة من المنافسة،و سيخوض اللقاء مكتمل الصفوف.
وكان  الرجاء تخطى عقبة هلال القدس الفلسطيني في دور الـ”32â€³ بعد فوزه ذهابًا في  الدار البيضاء بهدفٍ دون مقابل، وحقّق الانتصار إيابًا بهدفين دون رد.
وعلى الجانب الآخر، سيكون الوداد البيضاوي أمام تحدٍ صعب لا سيما في ظلّ خوضه المباراة بصفوف غير مكتملة.
وسيفقد الوداد كلاً من عبد اللطيف نصير، محمد نهيري، والمهاجم أيمن الحسوني، وبديع أووك، ووليد الكرتي، ما سيزيد من المصاعب على المدرب زوران مانولوفيتش.

وتأهل الوداد البيضاوي إلى دور الـ”16â€³ على حساب المريخ  السوداني بعدما تعادل بهدفٍ لكل في لقاء الذهاب، قبل أنّ يفوز إيابًا  بهدفين دون رد.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة 
مأمون أبو شيبة

  الدوري للهلال رجالة كدة! 



 * اتحاد عام مشجعي الهلال الذي اتى به الكيزان الزرق في أمانة الفساد والخراب بالمؤتمر الوطني البائد..
  * هذا الاتحاد الذي يسيطر مشجعو الهلال على كل لجانه..  لجنة المسابقات  ولجنة الانضباط ولجنة الاستئنافات ولجنة التحكيم، جاء ليخدم نادي الهلال..  وفي نفس الوقت يسعى لتدمير المريخ ومسحه من خارطة الكرة السودانية.
 *  لجان هذا الاتحاد الزرقاء لا تخجل في تقديم المساعدات والتسهيلات لفريقهم  الهلال.. كما لها قوة عين غريبة في استهداف المريخ وضربه!
 * ويقف  رئيس الاتحاد الديكتاتور الحاقد شداد داعماً ومحرضاً لهذه اللجان الزرقاء  لضرب المريخ.. على الرغم من أن هذه اللجان تتشكل من أحقد مشجعي الهلال  وكارهي المريخ ولا تحتاج لحماية أو تحريض من الحاقد شداد في استهداف  المريخ..
 * تابع الجميع كيف بيتت لجنة عبدالعزيز تعاونية النية لمنح الهلال بطولة الدوري 2017  مستغلة قضية باسكال.
  * وتابع الجميع كيف داس قاضي الاستئنافات عبدالعزيز نعاونية على النظم  واللوائح القانونية وألغى المبدأ القانوني (البينة على من ادعى) عندما حفيت  قدماه في السجل المدني بحثاً عن مستندات تؤيد استئناف أهلي عطبرة ضد  المريخ في مشاركة باسكال.. حتى يخصم ثلاث نقاط من المريخ ليساعد الهلال على  الفوز بالبطولة عندما دخل المريخ للقاء القمة بفرصتي الفوز والتعادل لكسب  اللقب.
 * إذا كان لقاء القمة قد انتهى بالتعادل ونال المريخ اللقب  بفارق نقطتين عن الهلال لأعلن تعاونية على الفور قبول استئناف أهلي عطبرة  وخصم ثلاث نقاط من المريخ لتتحول البطولة لفريقه الهلال!!
 * وعندما  فاز الهلال في القمة ونال اللقب بفارق نقطة عن المريخ  لم يعد في حاجة  لنقاط باسكال.. ولهذا حفظ عبدالعزيز تعاونية الاستئناف في الأدراج!!
  * وبعد مرور أسبوع أوردت الوكالات العالمية صورة تيفو ضخم وضعه اولتراس  الهلال على السياج يوم مباراة القمة والتيفو عنصري يشير لمحرقة اليهود أيام  النازية وعليه صورة كبيرة لزعيم النازية هتلر!!
 * مثل هذه الأشياء  السياسية العنصرية يتعامل معها الفيفا بتشدد وحزم.. وقد ذكر البعض إن  الفيفا يمكن أن يعاقب نادي الهلال بالغرامة وخصم ثلاث نقاط في الدوري..
  * لما علم عبدالعزيز تعاونية إن الهلال يمكن أن يفقد اللقب إذا تعرض  لعقوبة الفيفا بسبب تيفو العنصرية.. سارع بعقد مؤتمر صحفي أعلن فيه قبول  استئناف أهلي عطبرة وخصم ثلاث نقاط من المريخ.. وذلك تحوطاً كي لا يفقد  الهلال البطولة إذا تعرض لعقوبة من الفيفا بسبب تيفو النازية!! عليكم الله  شوفوا قوة عين هذا التعاونية وما يفعله من مهازل كي يفوز الهلال ببطولة  الدوري!!
 * وفي دوري 2018 تابع الجميع مهزلة التعامل مع شكوى المريخ  الصحيحة طعناً في مشاركة لاعب مريخ الفاشر هشام جنية.. من قبل لجنة  المسابقات بقيادة الفاتح باني ولجنة الاستئنافات بقبادة تعاونية وبلولة  وتابعهما الصحفي الأزرق خالد عزالدين!
 * أما ملاحقتهم لنجم المريخ بكري المدينة من أجل إعدامه كروياً فحدث ولا حرج..
  * وبالمقابل وبسياسة الكيل بمكيالين ظلوا يتجاهلون سوء سلوك لاعبي الهلال  وجماهيرهم ويوقعون عليهم عقوبات خفيفة ومضحكة مثلما فعلوا عند اعتداء لاعب  الهلال بويا على الحكم صديق الطريفي في عطبرة (ضرب بقبضتي اليد على صدر  الحكم أكثر من مرة حتى ترنح الحكم للخلف)..  فأوقفوه شهرين فقط ووقتها كان  النشاط متوقفاً!! أما بكري الذي لم يعتدي على الحكم فعاقبوه بالإيقاف  المؤبد عام ونصف العام!!
 * ومؤخراً دفنوا رؤوسهم في الرمال أمام سوء  سلوك لاعب الهلال وليد الشعلة الذي اعتدى بالنطح على مدافع أهلي عطبرة  بدون كرة حتى سقط المدافع مغشياً عليه.. ولا ندري ماذا كان سيحدث إذا توفى  المدافع بنزيف داخلي في الرأس!!
 * وفي الدوري الأسبق في لقاء الهلال  وأهلي شندي بأمدرمان  اعتدى جمهور الهلال على حكم كوستي خالد يوسف واتلف  عينه اليسرى.. وعجز الحكم عن الرؤية بالعين المصابة وكان يفترض أن ينهي  المباراة ليعتبر الهلال مهزوماً بسبب إعتداء جمهوره على الحكم.. ولكن مراقب  المباراة من اتحاد مشجعي الهلال هاج في وجه الحكم وأمره بإكمال المباراة  أو خروجه ويكملها الحكم الرابع!!
 * مؤخراً في كادوقلي حاول جمهور  هلال كادوقلي قتل الحكم بالسكاكين التي ظهرت في الملعب.. ولكن الفاتح باني  لم يتعامل مع فريقه السابق بتحويل الواقعة الخطيرة للجنة الانضباط  حيث  اكتفى بنقل مباراة واحدة لهلال كادوقلي خارج ملعبه!!
 * واقعة  التهديد بالقتل بالسكاكين داخل الملعب عقوبتها نقل مباراة واحدة خارج  الأرض.. أما بكري المدينة البرئ من الاعتداء عقوبته الإعدام الكروي.. منكم  لله يا منحازين يا ظالمين..
 * واليوم ظهرت تباشير فضيحة جديدة.. تهدف لإعادة ثلاث نقاط للهلال في الدوري خسرها أمام هلال كادوقلي قبل أكثر من شهر!!
  *  يقال إن هلال كادوقلي سجل لاعباً نيجيرياً كان مقيداً في فريق حيدوب  النهود وأبطلت لجنة شئون اللاعبين قيده في حيدوب وعلى هذا ضمه هلال  كادوقلي.. ويقال إن فريق حيدوب استأنف قرار لجنة شئون اللاعبين ولم يبت في  الاستئناف عدة شهور!!
 * الهلال لم يتقدم بشكوى ضد هلال كادوقلي في  الزمن الرسمي ولم يشر الإعلام المقرب للإدارة لأي شكوى.. ولم تشهد كل  اجتماعات لجنة المسابقات السابقة على مدى شهر أي نظر في شكوى تقدم بها  الهلال!! ولم ترد في نشرات الاتحاد أي شكوى من الهلال.
 * لكن لا  نستبعد من لجان الاتحاد الزرقاء الفاسدة أن تتم كتابة شكوى بعد مرور شهر من  تاريخ المباراة بتزوير تاريخ تقديم الشكوى.. وبالطبع ستبطل لجنة  الاستئنافات قرار لجنة شئون اللاعبين وتعلن عدم قانونية انتقال اللاعب  النيجيري لهلال كادوقلي وبعدها تعلن لجنة المسابقات قبول شكوى الهلال  المهزلة ومنحه نقاط هلال كادوقلي أو إعادة المباراة لزوم  الفهلوة والضحك  على الدقون!!
 * تحدثت مع أخ هلالي عن انحياز الاتحاد وناس باني  وتعاونية السافر للهلال.. فقال لي أيوه نحن الهلال قوة نسيطر على الاتحاد  ونعمل الدايرنو.. فقلت له صدقت طالما أن المريخ لم يعد فيه رجال يدافعون عن  حقوقه ويقفون في وجه الظلم.. ورحم الله أبا العائلة والفاتح المقبول..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا كابتن راجيâ™¥

 الحنة تؤكد الحب الحقيقيâ™¥
 #ووااوواا







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صاروخ السلاطين منتصر يقترب من المربخ
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ خاص/
 تفيد  متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن صاروخ السلاطين منتصر عثمان بات قريبا من  المريخ وكشفت متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن اللاعب وافق على عرض المريخ وتبقي  فقط انهاء الصفقة مع المريخ الفاشر وكان اللاعب قد برز بشكل لافت في  مباراة الفريقين الاخيرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 

 لا إفراط ولا تفريط


  × قالت الأخبار أن مجلس المريخ بصدد تكوين لجنة إدارية للتسجيلات التي  ستنطلق بإذن الله تعالى يناير المقبل، وهذا بلا شك أمر جيد ومهم أن تبدأ  اللجنة منذ وقت كاف يعينها على تحديد المطلوب ويمكنها من التعامل بهدوء  وتريث مع الملف الأكثر أهمية وحساسية.
 × الرأي عندي هو، أن أهم علامات  النجاح في هذا الملف يتمثل في إعادة قيد المفيد من اللاعبين مطلقي السراح  وبخاصة اللاعبين الكبار، وأعني الغربال ومحمد هاشم التكت والكابتن أمير  كمال.
 × الغربال هو أفضل مهاجم على المستوى العربي ، نحن على ثقة تامة  أن بديله لن يتيسر للفريق، ولو ذهبت اللجنة للأصقاع والسهول والحقول فإنها  لن تظفر بمثله أو من يدانيه أبدا أبدا.
 × لأجل ذلك الجلوس معه والتفاوض  معه بجدية وصدق، لأن التوصل معه لاتفاق هو النجاح والفلاح وما دونه هو  الخذلان والفشل، وقطعا الكل لا يريد أن يفقد النادي هذا اللاعب النافع.
 ×الكابتن أمير كمال نعم هذه الأيام مستواه ثابت وممتاز، ورغم تحفظنا على  بعض هناته وتسببه في الكثير من المتاعب للفريق في بعض المباريات، إلا أنه  يتوجب علينا أن نقول فيه كلمة حق وصدق، وأنه لاعب منضبط ولا يتصنع ولا يسعى  للغياب عن طريق التمارض والتمرد أو التعرض للحكام وأخذ البطاقات  التوقيفية.
 × وبالإضافة لكل هذا فاللاعب وصل مرحلة النضج الكروي، وهو  كذلك يعتبر صندوق خربات تراكمية عظيمة، ووجوده ضمن لاعبي الفريق الأحمر له  من الضرورة والأهمية ما له بكل تأكيد.
 × محمد هاشم التكت لاعب ذو مجهود  وافر ما شاء الله وربنا يحفظه، ومثله نادر بصفوف الفريق، ومثله هو من يعطي  التفوق على الخصوم في منطقة عليها وزن الأمور، وقبل هذا هو صاحب رغبة في  التطور ويمتلك صفات عديدة تؤهله للعمل في أكثر من وظيفة وخانة، كما انه  صغير السن.
 × إعادة هولاء هو الأمر الضروري والملح، وبه كما قلنا يحدد  مدى النجاح والفلاح، وبخلافه تتلاطم أمواج الفشل والإخفاق، نقول أن عودتهم  أهم من جلب آخرين.
 × بعد أن يتم قرع هولاء ومنعهم من المغادرة مرقمين  أو مغريين، يتم الالتفات للوظائف التي تعاني ضعفا بائنا وواضحا بالفريق،  وهذه تحتاج لرأي الجهاز الفني الحالي، والرجوع لتقارير الأجهزة السابقة  وبخاصة تقريري إبراهومة ويامن الزلفاني.
 × وقبل أن نذهب لنلك التقارير  والآراء الفنية نحن نقول الآراء الصحفية، حيث أننا نرى أن وظيفتي الطرف  الأيمن والأيسر بها حاجة للدعم وكذلك قلب الدفاع والهجوم الصريح أو الهداف،  على شاكلة ياسر مزمل.
 × خلاصة القول هو، أن هذا الملف مهم ، والاهم  فيه هو الإبقاء على نجوم الفريق السواطع قبل إهدار الأموال على أسماء  مجهولة الحال       والأحوال. 
 ذهبيـــــــــــــــات 
 × ترأس سوداكال للجنة التسجيلات سلاح ذو حدين يا سهلها يا عقدها.
 × سوداكال لا يعرف كثيرا في المفاوضات، وهو مثل الكاردينال.
 × سوداكال لا نثق في تفاوضه منذ أن فشل في شيبوب ونط من اتفاقه.
 × على سوداكال أن يكون اللجنة الفنية برئاسة مادبو ويدفع بس.
 × على جمال أبوعنجة أن يكون واضحا وصريحا في الوظائف التي يحتاجها الفريق.
 × الأحمر حتى اللحظة لم يوفق في وجود لاعب قلب دفاع قوي وذكي وسريع التصرف.
 × الفريق يفشل حتى اللحظة في لاعب طرف أيمن بمواصفات تلك الوظيفة، رمضان فيها متميز ولكنه يرفضها ويرفضها بشدة.
 × على المريخ عدم الإفراط المخل في التسجيلات والتفريط المضر في النجوم.
 × تقارير الأجهزة الفنية المتعاقبة على فريق المريخ بها المفيد.
 × على جماهير المريخ أن تدعم التسجيلات وأن لا تجلس وتتفرج على المجلس.
 × نجاح ملف التسجيلات مسئولية الكافة بلا استثناء.
 الذهبيـــــة الأخيـــرة 
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، لا إفراط ولا تفريط في الإحلال والتبديل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
 امير عوض
 شداد منفرداً


  جمعتني بالأمس مكالمة هاتفية بالنائب الأول لرئيس الاتحاد العام سعادة  اللواء عامر.. تحدث معي خلالها حول بعض ما كتبته في هذه الزاوية بالأمس.
  سعادة اللواء أفادني في مبتدر حديثه المهذب و الراقي بأن المعلومة التي  تناقلتها وسائل الاعلام في الأيام السابقات ـ حول قيام سعادته بوساطة لجمع  شمل اللجنة القانونية برئيس الاتحاد ـ لهي معلومة خاطئة و لا أساس لها من  الصحة.
 نائب رئيس الاتحاد أفادني بأنه حضر للاجتماع بناء علي دعوة لشخصه الكريم من أحد أعضاء اللجنة القانونية.
 الأمر الذي أكده لي سعادة اللواء هو أنه من الاستحالة أن يقبل أن تكون الجودية حلاً أو منهاجاً في أي قضية قانونية.
  بدايةً نعتذر للسيد عامر عن حروف الأمس التي انتاشته بمعلومات خاطئة.. و  نبين له بأننا لمناه في الأساس لكبير أملنا فيه ليمثل دور الحامي الأول  للقانون في ديار الاتحاد العام.. و كما يقولون فاللوم (بجي بالغفلات) و  لومنا للأمين العام السابق لنادي المريخ و نائب رئيس الاتحاد الحالي كان  أساسه مصلحة المريخ و تخوفنا الكبير من سيطرة شداد علي آلية اتخاذ القرار  في الاتحاد.
 و الآن باتت الصورة واضحة تماماً للكافة.. فشداد (منفرداً) هو من يقود دفة الأحداث في سبيل تمرير جمعية المريخ الهزلية الأخيرة.
  شداد الذي يجلس علي رأس الهرم الاداري للمؤسسة القانونية التنظيمية هو أول  من يبادر لخرق القانون و سن التجاوزات و هدم الاستقرار الرياضي.
 و  الرجل كان في طريقه لاتخاذ قرار فعلي لتمرير جمعية المريخ لولا أن تم  اثناؤه من النائب الأول اللواء عامر الذي نحمد الله بأنه كان عند حُسن ظننا  و ظن جميع المريخاب فيه و هو يقف في وجه الديكتاتور ليقول لا.
 عامر  أوضح لشداد خطورة اتخاذ قرار منفرد في ظل وجود القضية بين يدي مجلس  الادارة (صاحب الحق الوحيد) في تمرير الجمعية الهزلية من عدمه.
 و  بمثل هذه المواقف القوية و الحاسمة شاع الاطمئنان في قلوبنا علي مؤسسة  الاتحاد التي كاد شداد أن يحولها لمسرح الرجل الواحد قبل أن يجد الحسم من  نوابه (عامر و حميدتي) ليحترم نظام اتحاده الأساسي و يعرف حدود صلاحياته  بدون أن يتخطاها.
 في وجود عامر و حميدتي و محمد جلال و بقية الشرفاء  نطمئن بأن اجتماع مجلس الادارة حول جمعية النادي الأخيرة لن يتم بصورة  صورية علي طريقة البصم علي القرارات الغير قانونية.
 و سيجد شداد معاناة كبيرة ليفرض الرأي الذي يتماشي مع هواه الشخصي في قضية يحسمها القانون بلوائحه الواضحة و المعلومة للكافة.
 شكراً سعادة اللواء فقد أحييت فينا آمالاً ظنناها ماتت علي هذا الاتحاد.
 نبضات متفرقة
 أستغرب بشدة لشخصية شداد التي تسعي بكل قوة لنسف الموسم الرياضي عبر تدخلاته فيما لا يعنيه.
 هل سيدير شداد المؤسسة الرياضية الأولي بطريقة (أحب و أكره) ليدوس بحذائه الغليظ علي القوانين؟!!
  هل من مصلحة شداد اغضاب اهل المريخ؟ و كيف يظهر هواه الشخصي أمام الكافة  بدلاً من أن يمارس الحياد (و ليبقي ما في قلبه في قلبه)؟ و لِم لا يصبر علي  أمر سيحسمه مجلس الادارة؟
 الطريقة الرهاقية التي يتعامل بها شداد  مع بعض القضايا تدُل علي أن الرجل لم يستفد بذرة من سنواته الطويلة التي  قضاها في العمل الاداري!!
 ان كان شاباً لعذرناه و لقلنا هي هوجة الشباب.. و لكن أن يبلغ الرجل في العمر مثلما بلغ فأقل ما يجب ان يمتلكه هو الحكمة.
 التهور في القرارات لن يحل القضايا يا بروف.. و الديكتاتورية في بلد القانون لن تجدي لك من الأمر فتيلاً.
 انتهي زمن (بلاتر قال لي) و زمن النظام الاساسي ذو النسخة الوحيدة التي يملكها وحيد زمانه.
 جمعية المريخ الهزلية و العبثية لن تمر في بلاد الحرية و السلام و (العدالة).
 أحر التعازي للزميل و الصديق بابكر سلك في وفاة والدته التي لبت نداء ربها بالأمس.
 اللهم أغفر لها و أرحمها و صبر أهلها و أجبر كسرهم.
 إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون.
 نبضة أخيرة
 لا مكان لديكتاتور في السودان الجديد.. انتهي الدرس.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سيف تيري لـ”باج نيوز”: بعض الجهات تترصدني وتجمّع المهنيين وقوى التغيير لم يتركوني
قبضوني من بيتنا  وقالوا لي " الكاميرات جابتك" 

باج نيوز: حسن بشير
بعد  فترة من الصمت، وربما الانزواء بعيدًا عن الأضواء وأجهزة الإعلام .. بدأ  مهاجم المريخ، سيف تيري، المتهم على ذمة إحدى القضايا الشهيرة التي تزامنت  مع ثورة ديسمبر المجيدة، يستعيد أنفاسه، ويسعى لاسترداد البريق المفقود،  وربما المستوى الفني المعهود فيه الذي أهّله لارتداء شعار أكبر الأندية  السودانية، وجعله يتزيّن بعلم البلاد من خلال المشاركة مع المنتخب الوطني  في  عدد من المنافسات انذاك.
سيف تيري الذي يشتهر  بصمته وتهرّبه الدائم من الحديث للصحف أو إجراء الحوارات .. تمكنّ ” باج  نيوز ” بعد جهدٍ من الجلوس معه وكانت الفرصة مواتية على هامش التكريم الذي  أقامه له قطب المريخ أسعد حسن من أجلّ الجلوس معه وطرح العديد من التساؤلات  عليه خاصة أسئلة الشارع الرياضي لا سيما وأنه لاعب مثير للجدل لكون أنّ  مسيرته التي بدأت بالتألق ونيل نجومية التسجيلات لم تخلو كذلك من الهنات  بحسب البعض وهو ما جعله أسيرًا وحبيسًا في قضية تدور حولها الكثير من  الاستفهامات ومن هنا كانت البداية.

* فئة كبيرة في المريخ تري بأنّ النادي شرب المقلب في التعاقد معك؟
– من حقهم وأنا عن نفسي ما راضي عن مستواي.
* سيف تيري من نجم للتسجيلات إلى أسير وحبيس في قضية شائكة؟
_  شوف الناس القريبة منيّ والبتعرفنيّ عارفة الحقيقة.
* ما هي الحقيقة، ألم تشارك في حرق قسم التكامل؟
_ أنا لم أحرق قسم التكامل، أقول ليك كلام أنا ما جيت جنب القسم ده أصلاً في الحادثة مثار الاتهام.
* لكن الحيثيات تشير إلى أنّك  شاركت مع المتظاهرين؟
_ الكلام ده ما حاصل وفي ناس مترصدني وأنا ما عارف مشكلتهم معاي شنو.
* يقال أنّك شاركت وقدت موكبًا لتحرير شقيقك المحبوس في القسم؟
_  دي واحدة من الشائعات الطلعوها عنيّ أيام الحبس، وداير أقول ليكم حاجة أنا  شقيقي ما كان محبوس في القسم ده أصلاً ودي أوّل كذبة، والحاجة التانية  البتأكّد كلامي أنّو البلاغ المفتوح فيني ما فيه أيّ زول من أقربائي.
* سيف بحسب البعض أنت دائم التردد كنت على القسم؟
_ ما صاح القسم أصلاً ما قريب مننا.
* أين كنت تتواجد في أيام التظاهرات؟
_ بيتنا طبعًا.
* أنت مثير للجدل وهناك شكاوي تجاهك من سكان منطقتك؟
_  ناس الحلة ما اشتكوا منيّ، وأقول ليك كلام امشوا أسألوا عنيّ في الحاج  يوسف كلها ” دي منطقتي”، ولو في واحد أتكلم عنيّ كلام ما ياهو بعداك من حق  الناس تاخد عنيّ أيّ انطباع.
*أين تمّ القبض عليك؟
_ أنا اعتقلوني من البيت.
* متى حدث ذلك بالضبط؟
_ بعد الحادثة بي 15 يوم.
* ماهي الأسباب رغم سردك ودفاعك؟
_ قالوا لي الكاميرات جابتك .. وهو أصلاً ماف أيّ كاميرات.
سيف تيري* أنت تشعر بالترصد والاستهداف؟
_ ما بشعر، أنا أصلاً مترصد من ناس المباحث.
* لماذا المباحث تحديدًا؟
_ لا أعرف أسباب المشكلة، بس أعتقد في ناس حاسدني.
* كيف؟
_ ناس المباحث بقولوا ” سيف كنا بنسكوا وحسي بنحضر ليه”.
* معني ذلك أن سجلك مليء بالجرائم؟
_ ما صاح.
* ألم تحبس من قبل؟
_ أيوة أيّ شخص بمر بفترة مراهقة، وأنا اتسجنت في الفترة دي لكن من بديت كورة بطلت أيّ حاجة.
* يقال إن الخرطوم الوطني لم يسجلك إلاّ بعد الإطلاع على سجلك؟
_ أقول ليك كلام ” ناس الخرطوم سجلوني عشان كورتي وما سألوا من “فيشي” زي ما بقولوا الناس.
* واحدة من الاتهامات الشهيرة تجاهك أنّك تقود عصابات ” النيقرز”؟
_  مرة يقولوا بقود ومرة يقولوا بمول وفي الحالتين الكلام ما صاح ودي شائعات  وأنا ما قادر أحدّد الجهة البتطّلعا لكنّ زي ما قلت ليك في ناس حاسدني.
* الثورة انصفتك واصبحت بطلاً قومياً؟
_ أنا ما بطل قومي .. أنا هدفي كان واحد وهو تغيير النظام زي وزي ناس كتار ودي كانت إرادة الشعب.
*هل  فعلاً فكّرت في ترك الكرة نهائيًا عقب الاعتقال؟
_ لا لا لا .. ما فكّرت في ترك الكورة وأنا كنت واثق من براءتي مهما قعدت في السجن.
*ألّا تعتقد بأن وقوفك مع الثورة هو واحد من أسباب الدفع بك إلى الحبس؟
_ 100% السبب هو وقوفي مع الثورة وظهوري في القيادة وقيادتي للمواكب.
* سيف بصراحة أنتم متهمين بأنّكم شاركتم في الثورة لأجلّ الشهرة ؟
_  ده كلام ما صاح، أنا ما سياسي، أنا شاركت في الثورة زي وزي أيّ زول وما  عملت حساب أنو أنا نجم أو اسم مشهور أنا خرجت لأنو وضع البلد داير تغيير  وده الكان حاصل.
* بصراحة تشعر بالخذلان تجاه بعض اصدقائك في محنتك؟
_ شوف أنا اتخذلت في ناس وكسبت ناس.
* من هم؟
_  بصراحة في ناس وقفت معاي وقفت رجال .. وفي ناس ما بعرفا وبرضو وقفت معاي  كأنّها بتعرفني ليها فترة وزمن وفي ناس كانت قريبة لي وعرفتهم على حقيقتهم.
* ماذا عن زملائك اللاعبين؟
_  ديل الوحيدين الأنا ما اتخذلت فيهم والله، بالعكس في ناس ما بعرفهم بلعبوا  في أندية ثانية ولمتّنا الكورة لقيتهم واقفين معايّ وقدام وبرضو لاعبين  المنتخب ما قصروا .. أنا مبسوط من زملائي.
* تلعب مع المريخ وجلسات محاكمتك تشغل الجميع؟
_  على فكرة أنا بحرص على حضور جلسات محاكمتي بنفسي .. ولمن أكون قاعد في الخرطوم بمشي.
* ماهو دور تجمّع المهنيين وقوة التغيير في قضيتك؟
_  تجمّع المهنيين وقوة الحرية والتغيير وقفوا معاي وأستاذ مجدي المحامي  جمايلوا ما بقدر أنساها..واقف معاي ومتواصل وحضور في كل الجلسات.
* ما هو أبرز المشاهد التي لا تنسى خلال فترة اعتقالك؟
_  لقيت معاملة كويسة من ضباط السجن، وتلفوني كان شغال والأخبار كانت بتجيني،  ويوم الموكب الكان عاملنوا ليّ في شائعات كتيرة حصلت إنو في اقتحام للسجن  والحاجة دي خلت ناس امدرمان يحوّلوني لي كوبر قبل يوم من الموكب وناس سجن  كوبر رفضوني .. بعداك رجعنا ويوم الثلاثاء أو الأربعاء الصباح أتذكر ودوني ”  الهدى”
* دعنا نخرج من هذا الملف، أحرزت هدفًا أمام مريخ الفاشر بعد غياب؟
_  انتصارنا على مريخ الفاشر كنّا في أشد الحاجة إليه، ونحن خسرنا كورة حي  الوادي وكان لازم نعوّض والحمد لله فزنا على الهلال والمريخ.
المريخ ـ إرشيفية ـ * لكنّ من الكواليس أنّك اعتذرت عن المشاركة أمام مريخ الفاشر؟
_ أيوة أنا ما مرتاح نفسيًا، واعتذرت لي الكوتش وقلت ليه أحسن أكون بعيد.
* ماذا حدث؟
_  أبوعنجة من أكثر الداعمين لي، وأتكلم معاي وهو قبل اعتذاري أمام هلال  الفاشر لكنّ في كورة مريخ الفاشر قال لي نحن محتاجين ليك والفريق دة لازم  نغلبوا ومبارياتنا معاه فيها أحداث والسنة الفاتت ضيّع مننّا الدوري ..  وباختصار أبوعنجة دعمني وحفزّني وكانت مشاركتي إيجابية.
* لكن أداءك غير جيّد؟
_ شوف أنا من طلعت من الاعتقال ما راضي عن مستوايّ.
* أخيرًا هل أنت صفقة خاسرة في المريخ كما يرى البعض؟
_الناس  بتقول إنّي صفقة خاسرة لكن أنا أصلاّ ما راضي عن نفسي .. أنا مستواي  الحالي ما نفس المستوى اللعبت بيه في الخرطوم ـو المنتخب الوطني لكنّ ده  وعد لي جمهور المريخ إنو حيشوفوا سيف تيري على حقيقتو في الفترة الجاية  وأتمنى إنّو أسعدهم وأنا بقدر وقفتهم معاي شديد.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* استقالة جماعية لمجلس نادي أهلي مروي
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
دفع مجلس نادي الأهلي مروي باستقالة جماعية اليوم”الجمعة” على نحوٍ مفاجئ.
وقال الموقع الرسمي للنادي اليوم إنّ النادي يمرّ بظروفٍ مالية معقدّة أدّت إلى اتخاذ خيار الابتعاد في المرحلة المقبلة.
ودعا عدد من أقطاب نادي الأهلي مروي إلى اجتماعٍ عاجل غدٍ”السبت”، لبحث تطورّات الأمور والوصول إلى حلٍ نهائي.
ويعاني  فريق الأهلي مروي في موسمه الثاني على التوالي، ويحتلّ الفريق المرتبة  السادسة عشر في ترتيب أندية الدوري الممتاز برصيد”3â€³ نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*راءه صلاح إدريس
 .
 .
 ترددت أنباء مؤكدة عن شطب المحكمة العليا  بالسعودية التهم ضد رجل الأعمال السوداني الأصل والسعودي صلاح إدريس وقالت  ذات المصادر ان فرحه عامره عمت ارجاء أنصار الأرباب ومحبيه فور سماع هذا  الخبر
 .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة
د/مزمل ابوالقاسم
فرعون مين فرعنك


زعم د كمال شداد رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ان توصية اللجنة القانونية بخصوص الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ تم رفعها له كتابة , مضيفاً انه يمتلك عدة خيارات حيالها , وذلك ما تم خلال الإجتماع الذي ضم رئيس الإتحاد ونائبه الأول مع اللجنة القانونية ظهر الأربعاء 30 نوفمبر 2019..
ذكر شداد انه يمتلك سلطة إهمال توصيات اللجنة القانونية أو تحويلها إلى اي جهة , وهو ما لم يقم به , وما يثار خلاف ذلك غير صحيح!..
نحيل تصريح دكتاتور الإتحاد الى نائبه الأول اللواء شرطة الدكتور عامر عبد الرحمن , ونترقب تعليقه عليه!..
التصريح العجيب والغريب يشير إلى أننا امام غير مسبوقة من الدكتاتورية والإفتتان بالنفس , لم يبلغها حتى الملك لويس الرابع عشر , عندما اطلق تصريحه الشهير (انا الدولة)!..
هذا الإداري الفاشل يجمع بين الجهل والتسلط , لأن التوصيات المقدمة من اللجنة القانونية للإتحاد ترفع الى مجلس إدارة الإتحاد , عبر الأمانة العامة , وليس للرئيس , الذي يتوهم انه الكل في الكل في الإتحاد , وانه يستطيع تغييب المجلس متى شاء!..
ربما نجد العذر لشداد , لأنه يقود مجلساً خانعاً خاضعاً لسلطته , يفعل به مايشاء , ليقرر وحده , ويفتي ويحل ويربط وحده , من دون ان يجد من يقول له حسبك , هناك مجلس ينبغي ان يحترم!..
هل عرف اللواء د عامر لماذا عارضنا مشاركته في إجتماع دكتاتور الإتحاد مع اللجنة القانونية؟..
نجزم ان التصريح المستفز اوضح له مسوغات ودافع الإجتماع , وأكد له ان رئيسه يريد تغييب المجلس , ويرغب في التلاعب بالنظام الأساسي كعادته , ليمنح نفسه حق التعامل منفرداً مع توصية ينص دستور الإتحاد على انها مقدمة للمجلس وليس للرئيس المتسلط!..
شداد نفسه أساء إستغلال اللجنة في ما سبق , وإستخدمها في تصفية حساباته مع بعض خصومه , وفي الإقتصاص ممن تصدوا لتسلطه ودكتاتوريته غير المسبوقة , مثل عضو المجلس مأمون بشارة , عندما تدخلت اللجنة القانونية في كل تفاصيل جمعية اتحاد الدويم العمومية , وإتخذت بموجبها قراراً مباشراً , وصل حد تحديد تاريخ إنعقاد الجمعية , من دون ان يتدخل شداد لإيقافها بإدعاء انها لاتمتلك حق إصدار اي قرار , وان سلطتها محصورة في التوصية له او للمجلس!..
نسأل اللواء عامر , هل خلص الإجتماع حقاً الى منح شداد سلطة التعامل مع توصيات او قرارات اللجنة القانونية كما زعم في تصريحه العجيب؟..
هل منحتموه سلطة إهمال التوصية كما إدعى؟
إذا صح ذلك فتلك مصيبة , تتطلب من النائب الأول ان يوضح للناس الحقيقة , ولو امتلك المزيد من الجرأة لطالب بتحويل رئيس الإتحاد الى لجنة الإنضباط , او للجنة الأخلاقيات فور تكوينها , لمعاقبته على كذبه على كذبه , وتعديه على صلاحيات المجلس , وإنكاره لسلطة اللجنة القانونية في إحالة الخالفين الى لجنة الإنضباط وإساءة توظيف سلطته لإعتماد ما أفرزته جمعية مشوهة , إستخدمت فيها أسوأ انواع التحايل الإداري لإجازة نظام أساسي بطريقة غير شرعية..
وإذا صح واتى التصريح مختلفاً من المنسق الإعلامي المعروف بولائه لشداد وبرقو فينبغي على اللواء د عامر ان يأمر بمحاسبة المسنق الإعلامي العشوائي وطرده من الاتحاد , سيما وانه يعمل بطريقة عشوائية وبلا عقد ومن دون ان يتم تعيينه في الاتحاد بوظيفة رسمية حتى اللحظة!..
منسق إعلامي يتعمد إهمال اخبار النائب الاول للإتحاد ويحرص على ترويج تصريحاته شداد وبرقو , من حقنا ان نطالب بالتقصي في الخبر الذي اورده ومحاسبته عليه حال اتضح انه متلق ومنسوب كذباً لرئيس الإتحاد!..
في كل الأحوال لن يفاجئنا ان يصدر التصريح فعلياً من الدكتاتور الساعي الى اعتماد مقررات الجمعية المشوهة وإلغاء ما قررته اللجنة القانونية بأي اسلوب..
وضح النظام الأساسي للإتحاد صلاحيات الرئيس , وقصرها في تمثيل الإتحاد قانونياً , وتنفيذ القرارات الصادرة من الجمعية العمومية ومجلس الإدارة عبر الأمانة العامة وضمان الأداء الفاعل لأجهزة الإتحاد , والإشراف على عمل الأمانة العامة , وإدارة العلاقات بين الإتحاد وأعضائه والفيفا والكاف والمنظمات الأخرى , مع التوصية بتعيين الأمين العام او إعفائه , ورئاسة اجتماعات الجمعية العمومية ومجلس الإدارة والطوارئ واللجان التي يعين رئيساً لها ..
شداد لا يدري في مايبدو انه ملزم بإحترام القرارات الصادرة من اجهزة الإتحاد وانه لايمتلك سلطة إهمال التوصيات الصادرة من اللجنة القانونية , المكلفة بتنظيم شئون الأعضاء , وتطوير النظام الأساسي وبقية لوائح الإتحاد , وإسداء النصح لمجلس الإدارة  , ووضع موجهات عامة لضمان ان كل اعضاء الإتحاد يديرون هياكل فاعلة لتطوير اللعبة في مناطق اختصاصهم!..
النصائح والتوصيات الصادرة من اللجنة القانونية تحال الى المجلس , وليس الى الدكتاتور الذي لا يكلف نفسه عناء مراجعة النظام الأساسي للإتحاد الذي يقوده!..
في كل الأحوال تبقى هذه القضية تحدياً جديداً للمجلس عموماً وللنائب الأول لرئيس الإتحاد على وجه الخصوص , لأنه كان حاضراً للإجتماع الذي عقده الرئيس مع اللجنة القانونية للإتحاد!..
سنترقب توضيحاً من اللواء د عامر , لنعرف هل صحيح ان اللجنة والنائب الأول منحا شداد سلطة إهمال مقررات اللجنة القانونية بشأن جمعية المريخ العمومية ام لا ؟؟؟
إنا منتظرون!..

آخر الحقائق

 خلال عامين إتخذت اللجنة القانونية اكثر من خمسة عشر قراراً مباشراً ولم يتدخل شداد لإيقاف اي واحد منها
بل انه صرح ذات مرة بأن قرارات اللجنة القانونية ملزمة وواجبة النفاذ على الفور..
اتخذ ذلك الموقف منها عندما حققت قراراته مراده..
ويريد فرملتها وتهميشها ورميها في سلة المهملات بمجرد ان تعارضت مع ما يريد ان يفعله بالمريخ!..
نجزم بأن اعضاء مجلس الإدارة تشبعوا من دكتاتورية الرئيس الفاسد المتسلط وما عادوا قادرين على احتمال المزيد!..
المذكرة التي شرع نائب الرئيس نصر الدين حميدتي في تقديمها الى المجلس تدلى على ان حالة التململ من دكتاتورية وفساد شداد بلغت قمتها!..
نسأل اعضاء المجلس , بأي قانون واي منطق تصمتون على تغييب شداد للجنتين رئيسيتين في الإتحاد بقيمة واهمية لجنة الأخلاقيات ولجنة الإمتثال؟..
كيف تسمحون له بخرق النظام الأساسي للإتحاد لأكثر من عامين؟..
الا تعلمون ان النظام الأساسي يعلو ولا يعلى عليه ؟..
كيف تسمحون لرئيس الإتحاد بأن يخرق لائحة اوضاع اللاعبين ليفتي في امر العقود المنتهية في ديسمبر الحالي منفرداً؟..
كيف تصمتون على تدخله المستمر في شئون اللجان القضائية للإتحاد مع تمام علمكم بأنها مستقلة عن المجلس؟..
الأدهى والأمر : كيف تسمحون له بتبديد اموال الإتحاد على اهله واقاربه ومحاسبيه؟..
لماذا مارستم صمت الحملان على تسريب شداد لعشرين الف دولار من اموال الاتحاد لزوجته؟..
كيف تمسحون له بأن يستغل هو عربة ويمنح زوجته عربة ثانية ويشتري عربة ثالثة تخصص له ايضاً؟..
ماذا انتم فاعلون في تمييز شداد المستمر لمستشاره الفاسد مازن ابو سن , الذي ينال حظوة تمثيل الإتحاد في اجتماعت رسمية للفيفا على حسابكم؟..
مستشار لص ومزور وفاسد , إستمرأ خرق القانون والتعدي على اموال الاتحاد , كيف تصمتون على تدليل شداد له وسماحه له بسرقة المال العام؟..
إذا استمر الوضع الحالي , وتواصل صمتكم على الهراء الذي يمارسه شداد وعلى فساده وتسلطه وتغييبه المستمر للمجلس , فلا تغضبوا إذا ما تم وصفكم بالكومبارس!..
هذا الرئيس الفاسد يستحق الإحالة الى لجنة الأخلاقيات , كي تطبق عليه القانون من فورها..
ويستحق الإحالة الى نيابة المال العام لمحاسبته على فساده واهداره المستمر لأموال الإتحاد ..
شداد لم يتعد على المال العام فسحب , بل نال من هيبة اتحاده وإزدرى مجلسه وكل اجهزة اتحاده ..
تمدد دكتاتوريته سببها خضوع اعضاء المجلس وضعفهم ونكوصهم عن مواجهته لإحقاق الحق..

آخر خبــر : 

مذكرة حميدتي المدخل الأول لإصلاح حال الإتحاد وتحجيم رئيسه الفاسد..
*

----------

